# how are you feeling right now?



## shion (Jan 21, 2021)

let us know <3

i feel like garbage lol


----------



## xara (Jan 21, 2021)

oof i’m sorry to hear that . i hope you feel better soon!

as for me, i’m doing alright! i’m a bit frustrated, though, as i’ve been having trouble falling and staying asleep for a few days now which uh,, isn’t sexy aha. >_<


----------



## shion (Jan 21, 2021)

xara said:


> oof i’m sorry to hear that . i hope you feel better soon!
> 
> as for me, i’m doing alright! i’m a bit frustrated, though, as i’ve been having trouble falling and staying asleep for a few days now which uh,, isn’t sexy aha. >_<


thanks, me too :^(

i can relate to that and it is definitely deeply unsexy
i hope you get some good sleep soon


----------



## Pyoopi (Jan 21, 2021)

Sorry about that. Is it just in general or something happened in particular? Either way, feel better.

As for me, I'm feeling a lot of guilt that I'm not signing on earlier to talk with pals. A lot of it is due to laziness and maybe some anxiety.   (I wish there was better emoji than this see-no-evil monkey, lol)


----------



## shion (Jan 21, 2021)

Pyoopi said:


> Sorry about that. Is it just in general or something happened in particular? Either way, feel better.
> 
> As for me, I'm feeling a lot of guilt that I'm not signing on earlier to talk with pals. A lot of it is due to laziness and maybe some anxiety.   (I wish there was better emoji than this see-no-evil monkey, lol)


i just got too stoned yesterday and i don't feel good still. my first bad experience with marijuana, all i could do was lay down and wait for the thoughts to go away

i'm sorry you're feeling that way!! but don't feel guilty bc i'm sure your friends are understanding
sometimes anxiety just gets in the way lol


----------



## Pyoopi (Jan 21, 2021)

@shion 
Ohh, that's a bummer.  I can't say much on that because I never tried weed, (just not interested in it). It sucks that you're still feeling it. Also don't know if this will help you out but I found this healthline article for tips & stuff but just to give you options even if it not might pertain to what you're experiencing. 

and yeaaah, it's just me being a dumb worry wort.


----------



## shion (Jan 21, 2021)

@Pyoopi thank you so much for this! i definitely wish i had the clarity to look something like this up when i dealing with the worst of it haha. gonna try a few of these now to see if it helps at all


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 21, 2021)

been really tired and kind of sad for the last few days, im sure theres a light at the end of the tunnel though


----------



## Neb (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m tired and a little disoriented from not exercising. It’d be nice to get out of the house.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 28, 2021)

Very afraid.

I just now bought a new vacuum and I'm afraid it won't suck - literally.

PLEASE have better suction than the POS I'm about to toss out!


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Jan 28, 2021)

Neb said:


> I’m tired and a little disoriented from not exercising. It’d be nice to get out of the house.


Me too. I get so anxious without a walk. It comes in waves, but this quarantine life is getting quite old. For the greater good though.


----------



## Katgamer (Jan 28, 2021)

very confused and sad


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 28, 2021)

If i'm being honest, I'm just relieved it's the weekend. I'm tired.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 28, 2021)

happy but sort of stressed and sad?

I'm feeling a weird mix of those 2 emotions.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2021)

I've been feeling really tired nonstop for the last 3-4 days. prob gonna make myself go to sleep at 10pm and wake up at like 7am to see if that alleviates the issue.

also really happy/excited since I just realized I'm non-binary


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 28, 2021)

pleasant! i've had a very nice and calming day. :3


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 29, 2021)

my mom was angry at my dad (rightfully) and it made the mood tense but she kept taking it out on me, an innocent bystander. other than that, i'm feeling pretty good.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm alright, I'm just trying to do my best to keep my spirits up during this pandemic and not let it all get the best of me.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 29, 2021)

Tired, sad, and dead inside.  I want to go back to sleep.


----------



## Bird_9 (Jan 29, 2021)

Im feeling a bit tired but by any means im happy as ever
I try to be as positive as possible... life sometimes is sad and stressfull but im always trying to be optimistic because in the end things generally are going to end im a good way if you keep doing the right things.
I know the concept of doing the right things is a lot more complex and correlates with a ton of topics and cultural aspects
But in my opinion doing the right is actually being good, kind and respectfull.
Anyway im tired thats all
And the main reasom is that mu routine is overwhelming and my plans for the future ate time consuming


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm tired because I haven't been getting enough sleep. I'm also mildly stressed but that seems to be a constant state for me these days.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 29, 2021)

Fairly good actually. It's only been a month, but so far this year has been way better for me than 2020.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm feeling so bored that I've resulted in making another We Cheer 2 account.
And awkward because my sister is playing on her switch in the same room.
Why do I do this to myself.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 29, 2021)

literally it's 2:30am and i and ready to delete everything i own including my account on this website -_-

idk, i just get pretty bummed around this time, not sure why but it's like my brain is trying to convince me i'm bothering everyone and i just need to stop doing everything 

ugh i'm probably just really tired to be fair


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 29, 2021)

Why, I'm feeling just fine, thanks for asking.



Jam86 said:


> literally it's 2:30am and i and ready to delete everything i own including my account on this website -_-
> 
> idk, i just get pretty bummed around this time, not sure why but it's like my brain is trying to convince me i'm bothering everyone and i just need to stop doing everything
> 
> ugh i'm probably just really tired to be fair



Sorry to hear that, perhaps getting some proper rest would help ya feel a little bit better.

PS: I learned last year that we can't ever delete our accounts here (you can check out anytime you want, but you can NEVER leave!!!).


----------



## MikkiC306 (Jan 29, 2021)

John Wick said:


> Very afraid.
> 
> I just now bought a new vacuum and I'm afraid it won't suck - literally.
> 
> PLEASE have better suction than the POS I'm about to toss out!



Ha! I have a vacuum in my Amazon cart considering this exact thing! I just bought one last year and right out of the box after tons of review reading, it can't even pick up kitty litter half the time! Debating on biting the bullet and spending more on a more expensive vacuum. Afraid I'm going to face the same disappointments.

Tired. And the kids won't listen and go to bed.


----------



## arikins (Jan 30, 2021)

still recovering from some stuff getting rehashed. made me crazy worried and paranoid. just trying to distract myself by interacting w all the wonderful people on here ^^


----------



## oak (Jan 30, 2021)

Feeling relieved cause my shift at work ends in 45 minutes and my eye balls feel strained.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 30, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Why, I'm feeling just fine, thanks for asking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am feeling a little better now i've had some sleep, ty 
my mind is just really extra when i'm tired

and can we really not delete accounts?
i guess there's no escape... i'm jk, i love this website and would never leave anyway lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 30, 2021)

feeling pretty stressed because of exams but I got nice food with me so I'm happy!


Jam86 said:


> and can we really not delete accounts?
> i guess there's no escape... i'm jk, i love this website and would never leave anyway lol


we are trapped here forever :x


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 30, 2021)

Acruoxil said:


> we are trapped here forever :x



I knew I should have read the fine print.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 30, 2021)

Tired. One of my cats thought it would be fun to barge into my room early this morning and have a moment of madness.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 30, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i am feeling a little better now i've had some sleep, ty
> my mind is just really extra when i'm tired
> 
> and can we really not delete accounts?
> i guess there's no escape... i'm jk, i love this website and would never leave anyway lol



That's great to hear, and it's understandable. Last year I was thinking of deleting my account and various other users told me it wasn't possible. This thread I found also seems to say the same thing:






						can you delete accounts?
					

most social media has the option to delete your account, but i cant find it on here...can we delete tbt accounts?



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 30, 2021)

I'm feeling a bit better than I was before. Brushed my teeth while swaying to some classics like "Uptown Girl" and "Old Time Rock and Roll."


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 30, 2021)

Honestly, not doing very good right now. I was counting on this weekend as a chance to recover a bit mentally because the last two weeks have been overly stressful, but my dad's health has taken a turn for the worst and he's on hospice care now. So I got called over to my parents' place to help out and there's still so much left to do and it all falls on me. I'm feeling very overwhelmed at the moment.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2021)

Pretty good, work tomorrow  And feel good ditching NH really. Been without it for some days and honestly one of the better decisions I've made. Also kinda decided on a poncho I want (wanted an expensive at first but I don't think I can save for 3 months just for that)


----------



## Neb (Jan 31, 2021)

I’m having one of those lonely days. They’re kind of a given with the pandemic.


----------



## Toska (Jan 31, 2021)

Anxious, but doing okay. Hoping this week will be better than last week.


----------



## deana (Jan 31, 2021)

I have been having a tough couple of weeks but I am doing my best to take care of myself so hopefully I will be feeling better soon.


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 1, 2021)

Kind of a dull, numb pain right now. My dad passed away this morning and since we got a bunch of snow over the weekend I'm waiting for my husband to shovel the driveway and clean my car off before I can go be with my mom. It probably seems silly to even be on TBT at the moment, but I just needed something to do besides pace and cry.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 6, 2021)

I am feeling just content with everything going on in my life right now, like I’m in good shape for my plans in the future.


----------



## Neb (Feb 6, 2021)

I’m talking with someone I’m fond of, so I feel pretty good right now!


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 6, 2021)

Not pleased since someone just "had" to make evil comments at me just because they didn't agree with an honest and true opinion of mine, and also mentioned that "Your Reality" (aka a garbage song) was actually good


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 6, 2021)

I feel deprived. It’s one of those feelings when even though you’re spending time with family, friends, and going outside to see places, you always still feel this twinge of loneliness and you’re not sure why.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 6, 2021)

i'm literally so tired, i didn't sleep til 4am then i shouted at my sister's boyfriend because he had been bothering me all day and i guess i was just mad from lack of sleep and lost it 
i feel bad but he's just so irritating and i've been building up anger towards him for a few years now so i was gonna end up letting it out at some point


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 6, 2021)

just super demotivated honestly.. I had a bunch of school stuff I was gonna smash out today but now it's 8pm and I don't really feel like doing any of it. although there's simultaneously a small part of me that is just super excited for uni, even though I don't go until *September*, because i've spent the day compiling lists of stuff to buy and doing some online window shopping


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 6, 2021)

Lost and bitter somehow? I'm ignoring texts from friends and family for no reason because I have no motivation to reply to anyone,  and it's been going on for weeks if not months? Yet I wish there was someone worth texting to right now. What is this feeling?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 7, 2021)

Feeling pretty sleep deprived. I woke up earlier than I usually do on a Saturday (Usually wake up after 10am, today woke up at about 8:30)
Combine that with my 7 or less hours of sleep I've been getting these past few weeks when I normally sleep for 10-11 hours and I'm feeling more exhausted than I should be.
It's almost 1 am. I should probably head to bed soon...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 9, 2021)

as usual I've been super tired and pretty down in the dumps, but it's okay I always seem to get by somehow. I just wish I could put an end to the madness.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 9, 2021)

i'm so clumsy, last night i was trying to straighten my blanket and i accidently smacked my head on like the ceiling part of my bed (i have a bunk bed)
it hurt so much and i thought i would be fine in the morning, but now i've just woken up and i feel worse


----------



## SublimeDonut (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm feeling good. Planning what I'm gonna do with my day: pilates with a friend, walk home with him, play some The Sims and AC, do homework, workout, tidy up a bit, dinner and X Files with mom. I'm looking forward to all of that. It'll be a good day.
Also feeling some butterflies in my stomach from talking to my crush earlier.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Feb 9, 2021)

Feeling pretty good. A bit pent-up. Kinda want to go snow-shoeing just to get out of the house...but, I'll probably just occupy my time with video games and comic books instead. Didn't sleep too well today, but feeling surprisingly alert anyway. Overall...probably feeling a solid 8/10 today. I can't complain.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 9, 2021)

In all honesty I'm feeling deflated, it's a part of me that come and gone in waves since the start of the pandemic that I don't admit to anyone when they ask about me.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 23, 2022)

I'm feeling grrrreeaaat!!! (I'm serious)


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 24, 2022)

I am feeling kind of nervous about a thing I am going to have to do at work today. Other than that I feel great at the moment.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 24, 2022)

I’m feeling a lot of anxiety right now, and have been this entire week because I have a job interview coming up  I can’t wait until it’s over with haha.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Feb 24, 2022)

Feeling cold, but happy!  Under the blanket now to try warm up


----------



## Aniko (Feb 24, 2022)

Anxious while watching the news.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 24, 2022)

Now I am sad because I just found out I lost Animal Crossing: City Folk.  I thought I still had it and wanted to visit my old town, but it’s gone!


----------



## Franny (Feb 24, 2022)

Was feeling fine til I read the news. Oh boy.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm feeling better than usual.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 24, 2022)

Anxious but better than earlier this week. Pretty sure the anxiety is from ibs.
Hoping to hop on ACNH this evening.


----------



## slzzpz (Feb 24, 2022)

Given the world events currently happening, sad and disappointed.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 24, 2022)

I feel relaxed and a bit refreshed after sleeping in.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm doing fantastic today.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 24, 2022)

Relaxed. ^^
Enjoying some badass sparta remixes on YouTube while viewing the forum. ^^


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 24, 2022)

I feel lost in mind and not knowing how to feel anymore. Basically going through a mid life crisis. I have no one else to talk to in my life and now this loneliness has finally caught up with me. I don't know what to feel or what to think anymore.


----------



## slzzpz (Feb 24, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I feel lost in mind and not knowing how to feel anymore. Basically going through a mid life crisis. I have no one else to talk to in my life and now this loneliness has finally caught up with me. I don't know what to feel or what to think anymore.



Sorry to hear you're dealing with some heavy personal stuff. I may be some random person but if you need anyone to talk to, to vent or anything, hit me up!


----------



## Beanz (Feb 24, 2022)

tired, i want to go to sleep but my legs can’t stay still


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 25, 2022)

kinda icky, i feel like i'm being held responsible for my friends insecurities


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 25, 2022)

Icky but I do have a little cold


----------



## kayleee (Feb 25, 2022)

Just finished a job interview and I'm not feeling super confident about it, but I'm glad it's over and I can relax over the weekend!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 25, 2022)

kayleee said:


> Just finished a job interview and I'm not feeling super confident about it, but I'm glad it's over and I can relax over the weekend!


I remember one of my first serious interviews that didn't feel just right. You're doing the right thing and not worrying over it. Take some time off to heal and enjoy yourself, just as you say you are, you deserve it.

The guy that interviewed me didn't even have a spot for me to sit so he started kicking stuff around to make room. That should had been a red flag lol. Also him constantly yelling to someone outside of the room...First time I let it go, but when it happened again I stood up and thanked him for the time.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 25, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I remember one of my first serious interviews that didn't feel just right. You're doing the right thing and not worrying over it. Take some time off to heal and enjoy yourself, just as you say you are, you deserve it.
> 
> The guy that interviewed me didn't even have a spot for me to sit so he started kicking stuff around to make room. That should had been a red flag lol. Also him constantly yelling to someone outside of the room...First time I let it go, but when it happened again I stood up and thanked him for the time.


I really appreciate the kind words!! Job interviews can be so stressful lol, this was my first virtual interview so definitely a new experience. I started out pretty good but fumbled a question 2/3 of the way through and had a hard time recovering afterwards. It ended on a positive note, but still, I just keep replaying the negative in my head and just cringe. I just have to focus on the positives and think that at least now I know how to do better next time!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2022)

Nervous for this weekend, and confused about tonight .-.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 25, 2022

Edit: The tonight issue has been solved, but I am still nervous about Sunday. .-.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 25, 2022)

Still feeling numb and empty.


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 25, 2022)

I'm feeling okay today. Not great, but not bad, just sort of neutral. I am glad that it's the weekend and I can hopefully get some rest.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 25, 2022)

I’m feeling actually great. I am very happy. I had a good day at work.


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 26, 2022)

I keep falling asleep during the day and I have woken up again and started making dinner but I still feel so dizzy.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 26, 2022)

Extremely exhausted, but in a good mood.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 26, 2022)

Pretty good.  I am listening to awesome music and working on a picture of my comfort ship.
But also anxious. ;-;


----------



## CylieDanny (Feb 26, 2022)

Stressed about not passing class, but thats nothing new. Ive been internally stressed all week


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 26, 2022)

I'm actually feeling really good today. I woke up in a good mood and I've managed to stay in a good mood all day. This is rare for me, so I definitely want to document it.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 27, 2022)

Still feeling numb all because I have no one to talk to in real life.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 28, 2022)

I am feeling nervous because of work. I hate when I don’t know what comes next! On the other hand I am excited for my day after work. 



VanitasFan26 said:


> Still feeling numb all because I have no one to talk to in real life.


I am so sorry to hear that! I hope things will get better for you!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2022)

overly tired and cold bc this room sucks during winter months lol


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 28, 2022)

I feel decent. I got pretty good sleep last night.


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 28, 2022)

I was doing okay until my mom called me a few hours ago crying about my brother and their finances again after I thought I had everything worked out with her. Now, I'm doing my best to keep my anxiety in check so it doesn't keep me up all night or make my back pain return.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 1, 2022)

Stressed and not feeling well


----------



## windloft (Mar 1, 2022)

sniffly and congested ... i'm taking some new medication + vitamins, but i've been sneezing like crazy.  otherwise i'm doing pretty great!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2022)

Doing fantastic since I have the day off and I plan on watching the Dallas Mavericks take on the Los Angeles Lakers tonight.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 1, 2022)

Feeling a little better, but still feeling empty.


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2022)

last posted in here well over a year ago, so figured i’d post again lol.

i’m feeling... pretty conflicting emotions right now lol. on one hand, i’m irritated because my skin’s irritated and incredibly itchy, and my infected teeth are bugging me again with still no extraction date in sight, both of which are things that have impacted my sleep the past 2 nights, so i’m feeling pretty grumpy. but on the other hand, i’m also feeling excited because my 20th birthday is tomorrow! i don’t have anything exciting planned or anything planned at all lol, but i’ve always liked my birthday. i can’t believe i’m turning _20_, though. feels like my 15th was just yesterday. 

i’m also feeling slightly high after taking an edible a few hours ago.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 1, 2022)

Feeling fat


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 1, 2022)

A little stressed. A little nervous.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 1, 2022)

Feeling okay. Craving oreos. IDK why I've been craving snacks more than usual but I am.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 1, 2022)

Kind of scared? My parents are watching Scream right now. And while I can't see the TV, I can most definitely hear everything, even if I have my headphones on and the music I'm playing is loud. ;-;


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 2, 2022)

I feel amazing! I‘ve finally done something that I was scared of doing and avoided since last Thursday. Turned out to be not half as bad as I expected, lol.


----------



## Franny (Mar 3, 2022)

anxious. my boyfriend has a horrible pain in his mouth that won't respond to any kind of pain killers, saline, orgel or compresses. he's in agonizing pain and we can't do anything about it until tomorrow since we fly back from out of state today. i can't afford a dentist right now either because of our sudden family emergency out of state so I'm really worried about the cost. this past month has been a !!****show!!


----------



## gigii (Mar 3, 2022)

tired


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 3, 2022)

Super duper HAPPY


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

I’m feeling great. I’m enjoying my day off from work!!


----------



## justina (Mar 3, 2022)

Not the greatest, rough day at work. Should be grateful to have a job but it’s stressful


----------



## g u a v a (Mar 3, 2022)

nauseous


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2022)

Doing great despite being a bit tired.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 3, 2022)

I feel like I got a headache. All that stress in my personal life has really worn me out.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 3, 2022)

good, i don’t have anything to do for the rest of the day so now i can play ac.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm feeling pretty relaxed in my mind but my body is so sore all my muscles  hurt for some reason


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 3, 2022)

allergies are really bad today  wish they would find a cure for rhinitis


----------



## Shawna (Mar 4, 2022)

Sleepy, but I can’t sleep


----------



## Bluelady (Mar 4, 2022)

A little sick. I ate too much spicy food, so now my heartburn is acting up.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2022)

A mix between tired, bored, and annoyed.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 4, 2022)

I’m feeling refreshed because I slept very well last night and I’m about to eat some food.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 4, 2022)

Feeling really refreshed since I slept well and just had food to eat.  Now I'm going to play some Genshin Impact.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 4, 2022)

My headache is gone, but I am feeling drained.


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 4, 2022)

my mind is a mess right now lmao. i feel so many different things and am just overall pretty confused and overwhelmed (sorta like the cloudy with a chance of meatballs movie where random foods just started storming nonstop and covering everything). i do also feel good/upbeat at the same time, so go figure. nothing to do but try to have the best day i can and not let it get me down


----------



## xara (Mar 4, 2022)

a major problem i’ve been having for almost two years has finally been resolved, and one of my teachers marked a major assignment i did a few weeks ago and said it was excellent, so i’m feeling pretty damn good and relieved right now!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 4, 2022)

Meh. I'm still recovering from my wisdom teeth removal and one side feels weird.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2022)

Happy. Found a bunch of old issues of a manga magazine published here when I was a teen, and it also had some pages of Japanese culture/music/manga tips etc. in each issue. Think I found around 10 total the past two days, and since there are two issues writing about J-pop I couldn't find I ordered them online so hope that package can be sent at least.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 6, 2022)

I'm doing okay today. Last week was rough for, especially towards the end, but I feel like I'm getting back on track today. Not feeling great today, but feeling good which is an improvement.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 6, 2022)

I’m feeling pretty great! I ran the vacuum in my room which always feels nice and clean. Other than that, I’m just relaxing and listening to music. I’ve been in a generally positive mood over the past few days.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2022)

Tired but good. Got my stuff today after some blood pressure rise and I'm having cup noodles right now


----------



## kayleee (Mar 10, 2022)

A lot of anxiety, and I’m not sure why


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 10, 2022)

A little distressed/disturbed by events tbh.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 10, 2022)

Tired but also relieved at the same time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2022)

at them moment I'm really excited but also super anxious cause I'm literally thisclose to getting that potion and I'm just waiting for a reply skdjfsdjlksjd

besides that I've been feeling pretty great the last few days, I'm looking forward to the nicer weather coming soon and I've been getting some stuff done that needs done around the house



edit: IM FREAKING OUT DFDKFGFGFGH


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 11, 2022)

Mainly feeling sick and worn down, but I'm hanging in there.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

Feeling a lot better and more rested today!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm feeling a little better, but my stomach is still feeling sore.


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2022)

i’m finally on spring break, have the next 9 days off from school and just smoked a joint, so i’m feeling pretty good right now!


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 11, 2022)

I am feeling okay today. I'm a little less stressed now that work is done and I have the whole weekend ahead of me.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 11, 2022)

LadyDestani said:


> I am feeling okay today. I'm a little less stressed now that work is done and I have the whole weekend ahead of me.


That's always a good feeling. My weekend starts after work tomorrow. Some days can be really demanding and tiring and I come home worn out. So I'm looking forward to being able to sleep in on Sunday! I hope you enjoy your day off!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

Bored, there's not much you can do when you're the first one to wake up in the house. My parents are really crabby when they get woken up, plus I like the quiet. XD


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 13, 2022)

I’m feeling surprisingly content and relaxed. I’m just eating something before I go to sleep. For those wondering, I’m having some cup noodles.


----------



## duckvely (Mar 14, 2022)

anxious because i have a five-minute presentation tomorrow morning


----------



## Neb (Mar 14, 2022)

Slightly tired and stressed. If it weren’t for my medication I’d feel a lot worse.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 14, 2022)

I‘m feeling kind of nervous because I have so many plans and also because I feel like I‘ve told a person too much about me.


----------



## Franny (Mar 14, 2022)

tired. went to bed at 2:30 because i forgot that i had a work meeting at 7:45. oh man am i sleepy. going back to bed right after will be nice but this is a 3 hour meeting so i might not be tired after.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 14, 2022)

Exhausted and kind of crummy. I haven't gotten more than 4 hours of broken sleep each of the past two nights. My throat is a bit sore and I have a mild headache. I took off from work today to recuperate some even though I'm not technically 'sick'. Luckily, I didn't have anything super important going on at work today.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 14, 2022)

Feeling worried because my sister in New York was injured in a car accident.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 14, 2022)

I’m feeling tired after waking up at 2:45am this morning for no reason.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 14, 2022)

Content, but mostly hungry.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 14, 2022)

I am feeling nervous. I‘m going to meet a friend on Thursday and I can’t wait.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Mar 14, 2022)

Overwhelmed and exhausted. Too much going on in my brain today, haha.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2022)

I've had a fantastic day despite being tired and _still _having bad allergies.  One of the best days I've had in awhile.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 14, 2022)

Tired and worn out. I need a vacation. The pandemic and labor shortages are apparently over, so why does it not seem like things have not settled down with work?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 15, 2022)

I am feeling a little less nervous. I am really busy at the moment though.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 15, 2022)

I had a pretty uneventful but satisfying day. Not really much happened which is why I didn’t post in the “what are you happy about today” thread. I’m still happy about today, though. It was a good day at work even though we got out late. It got a bit hectic at the last minute.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2022)

I'm feeling exhausted despite not doing much today lol


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2022)

i’m feeling pretty nervous, anxious and annoyed at the moment tbh. i’m finally getting my wisdom and infected teeth removed in around 13 hours or so, and i… hate it lol. gonna try and keep this short and sweet since this isn’t the “what’s bothering you?” thread, but i hate any and all medical and dental procedures. they suck and are incredibly anxiety-inducing for me, so i’m not excited. i’m also not looking forward to the aftermath and the swelling, bleeding, gauze, multiple saltwater rinses a day, being unable to chew, drink from straws, smoke weed and lay/sleep on my left side and the fear of developing dry socket for the next 7-10 days. i need these teeth out _so bad_, but it’s certainly not going to be easy. wish me luck. >_<

i’m also annoyed because 1) if my teeth had just been removed when they were _supposed_ to be removed (which was back in january, but my appointment was canceled the day before :/), i’d be completely healed by now and have nothing to worry about, and 2) my ibs is acting up, and i have less than 2 hours to get it under control before i’m unable to take anything for it (i’m receiving anesthesia tomorrow, so i’m unable to eat or drink anything after midnight). my medication’s packaging also just gave me a hard time when i tried to open it, and my attempt at using scissors to help resulted in me accidentally puncturing one of the pills. 

tldr; i’m not feeling too sexy right now.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 17, 2022)

I am feeling horrible, and I don’t know why. A friend of mine invited me to go to an important event, and I kind of don’t want to go. But I can’t say no because that would be rude … Another friend of mine was actually really sweet today, but then again I know she does something which isn’t good for her, but I can’t tell her. I don’t know why I feel so bad though.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 17, 2022)

Too excited to do really anything


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2022)

I lowkeyyy have a headache, prob because I'm so stressed. I need to relaxxxxx 

also happy bc I'm drawing art for some FCs I haven't ever drawn before and it's really exciting


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm feeling stressed and tired. I've been feeling like this pretty much all week. I have a counseling session tomorrow so I hope that will help some with the stress. Then maybe I can catch up on some sleep this weekend.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 17, 2022)

I feel content but actually happy for no reason at all. It’s a nice feeling to be in a good mood but not exactly sure of the reason.


----------



## PeachTea04 (Mar 18, 2022)

I feel alright even though I woke up at 5am and currently 7:52am still trying to finish off an assignment, I feel like I should be stressed. I feel like I want to play animal crossing though, hence why I'm here lmao


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 18, 2022)

Right now I am feeling amazing. Yesterday I felt so bad, but now I‘m back to being good, and I don’t know why. I’m here for it though. xD


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 18, 2022)

Tired, I just woke up.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2022)

Extremely tired and depressed.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Mar 18, 2022)

annoyed, half of my track just fell, im putting it back together but most of my engines fell, and are damaged a bit so...yay!
their batteries fell out too, some scuffs as the top half fell.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 18, 2022)

I am happyyy because I went to the hairdresser today to make an appointment. I‘m getting a perm in two weeks, and I‘m so excited!!


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm feeling quite a bit more positive today than I have all week. I'm still tired and there are still some things causing me stress, but I've got a much better outlook and I'm feeling more hopeful today.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 18, 2022)

I’m honestly feeling great, but a little tired so I may go to sleep soon. A lot of things happened over the course of today that made me smile.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2022)

Really happy and relaxed.


----------



## vixened (Mar 22, 2022)

neutral I guess? I dont feel anything atm


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 22, 2022)

I am feeling nervous. That happens very often lately. But it’s fine. There’s just so much to do! I am excited about most though.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 24, 2022)

I’m feeling content but way overthinking things.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 26, 2022)

Dizzy  with a headache that’s slowly turning into a migraine


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 26, 2022)

exciteeeed


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm feeling okay today, slightly better than neutral I suppose.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 27, 2022)

I’m actually feeling great, even after a hectic night at work.


----------



## mrbeanfan64 (Mar 27, 2022)

I feel excited right now because I can finally be back the bell tree forums because I left for three months to mexico without having wifi or at least not having to pay 10 pesos an hour to use their pc's with wifi or my nintendo switch


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 27, 2022)

mrbeanfan64 said:


> I feel excited right now because I can finally be back the bell tree forums because I left for three months to mexico without having wifi or at least not having to pay 10 pesos an hour to use their pc's with wifi or my nintendo switch


Welcome back! I was wondering what happened when I stumbled across your profile last week and saw you’ve been inactive. I hope you had fun on your long vacation. I’m excited to see you back on the forums.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 27, 2022)

Very tired, since I just woke up.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 29, 2022)

I just finished watching a movie and now I may end up sleeping soon. I can sleep in a bit since I am off tomorrow. I’m feeling a bit emotional because of the movie, lol, but I’m doing fine otherwise! It’s nice and quiet now, perfect for sleeping.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2022)

Really tired to be honest because I stayed up to try and finish the Three Gates event in Genshin Impact before it disappears later today.  I have a long day ahead of me, but at least I've been drinking plenty of water and eating tasty food.

...I still haven't completed the event.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 29, 2022)

Still feeling weak and sore from coming out of the Hospital.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2022)

I'm good but my throat feels weird so I really hope it's not anything now.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Mar 29, 2022)

Motivated and all ready to go somewhere like doll shopping


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 29, 2022)

Rather sore to be honest. I should start exercising and stretching more regularly.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 29, 2022)

I'm feeling great, since I just finished an art piece that I'm really proud of! But I'm also slightly disappointed because I can't post it here, otherwise it would violate the Rules and Guidelines and I could get in trouble for it... TwT


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 29, 2022)

I'm tired and cold and feeling a bit anxious. I hope I can get some rest tonight and feel better.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 29, 2022)

LadyDestani said:


> I'm tired and cold and feeling a bit anxious. I hope I can get some rest tonight and feel better.


Hopefully you can! Layer up in with an extra blanket or so and maybe that will help. I have a tight-knit big crochet blanket that I sleep with in the middle of winter and it helps a lot. I originally made it for when I did reenactments, but then I liked it too much to go roughing it in the woods with such a nice blanket lol.

I don't have work tomorrow, so I can sleep in. It's a nice feeling knowing I don't have to go to bed early and be right back at the grind.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2022)

Feeling pretty good actually.


----------



## Dunquixote (Mar 29, 2022)

LadyDestani said:


> I'm tired and cold and feeling a bit anxious. I hope I can get some rest tonight and feel better.



I hope you can find something to do to deal with anxiety or solve what ever is making you anxious. 

I was chatting with a friend on discord and also am working on my drawing and all of a sudden I feel so drained. i was telling my friend about something I was anxious about and then after, got worried about giving her a bad impression even though I know they don’t judge. Not sure if that was what drained me or how much energy I’m putting into this drawing ; this drawing is the most challenging and ambitious one that I’ve done yet. I’ve only been working on it today for a little bit and yikes in the energy spike. So might be something else even though drawing has drained me before (like when I was drawing without breaks some of my earlier projects ). 

Overall, I’m a bit down today but honestly not too bad. There has been good things. Excited (and sad cuz i have no lapis on my main account) about a new unit in a game I play. Happy with all the cute things my kitties did today and last night. Last night, I was going into the living room and in the shadows from around a corner Spanky jumped about two feet in the air at me. It was so cute  and also startled me since she never did that before ; she does jump at our legs a lot though.


----------



## vinnie (Mar 29, 2022)

I was feeling ok today, but now I feel disappointed. I found out that Lionsgate is (or has already, idk) making a new Pinocchio movie. Apparently, I just live under a rock because I had no clue about it. It's just... _awful._ I hate Pinocchio enough already, but now my hatred is even worse. Thank you, Lionsgate for giving us something no one even asked for. But yeah, I'm feeling pretty disgusted and disappointed at the moment.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2022)

Feeling well-rested and fantastic today!


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 30, 2022)

sick and tired of myself for wasting the whole day several days in a row.
i'm getting work done right now so i'm happy about that and feel somewhat accomplished, but it's almost 6 pm and i know i will repeat the cycle of going to bed too late and getting up even more too late because i didn't get my day started until 1 pm.

i wake up early enough to not completely waste the day but i just stay in bed and i don't know why, it makes me feel terrible.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 30, 2022)

Slightly sick and stuffy, but am drinking tea and taking meds to help combat the sickness!


----------



## Lumos (Mar 30, 2022)

Honestly? I feel god awful. Argued with my significant other this morning, it's snowing/hail stones/raining outside (so very grey and miserable), I need a cigarette (but am trying to quit smoking) and ... Ugh. I just feel crap today, and I wish I could go restart the day, or better yet, that I could go to bed despite it being stupidly early (only just gone 7pm) and the fact I'm wide awake. I'm just fed up today.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 30, 2022)

Nervous? My Chromebook is very low on battery and the charger I'm using isn't working. :/


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Mar 30, 2022)

Feeling somewhat normal? Very tired but not feeling a lingering sluggish and sicky feeling like I've been experiencing the past few days. I think I'm finally getting better ^^


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm feeling better today after getting some sleep last night. Plus I think it helped that the weather finally got above 50F again today so I wasn't so cold and my sore throat is getting better.

Thanks @TheDuke55 and @Dunquixote for the well wishes!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 30, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Nervous? My Chromebook is very low on battery and the charger I'm using isn't working. :/


I've had that happen with my old Mac laptop. Maybe try a different outlet. With my old charger I would have to keep plugging it back into the laptop/wiggling it until it reached that 'right' spot where it would light up and start charging. I had to eventually cave in and buy a new one.

The problem with it was that the wire inside the cord was getting frayed/broken so there wasn't a very good connection between the outlet/laptop due to faulty wiring. Could be the same case depending on how old it is.

@Dunquixote That sounds awesome about your drawings! I remember the ones that you did last year (dang it's crazy that it's already been that long lol) and they were amazing! Sometimes a break between working can be beneficial, so I get that. There are a lot of times that I want to just get done so much on my antique restorations on a given day, but I know if I rush it, I won't like the results. Good luck with your big project! I would really like to see it, whenever you may finish it. (If you're alright with that, that is)

@LadyDestani That's great news! I'm glad that you're well-rested and feeling better. I really should get more sleep myself, but I normally get 4-5 hours. I do it to myself haha...I just don't like the idea of having to go to bed so early just for work. It feels like I don't get to do as much as I wanted to in a given day.


----------



## Dunquixote (Mar 30, 2022)

LadyDestani said:


> I'm feeling better today after getting some sleep last night. Plus I think it helped that the weather finally got above 50F again today so I wasn't so cold and my sore throat is getting better.
> 
> Thanks @TheDuke55 and @Dunquixote for the well wishes!


I’m glad that you’re feeling better .


TheDuke55 said:


> I've had that happen with my old Mac laptop. Maybe try a different outlet. With my old charger I would have to keep plugging it back into the laptop/wiggling it until it reached that 'right' spot where it would light up and start charging. I had to eventually cave in and buy a new one.
> 
> The problem with it was that the wire inside the cord was getting frayed/broken so there wasn't a very good connection between the outlet/laptop due to faulty wiring. Could be the same case depending on how old it is.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! Ofc I’d be happy to share it when I’m done . 

Right now am anxious about going grocery shopping tomorrow (i just get anxious leaving the house), but my mom said I could check to see if they have the amiibo cards there . Feeling a bit down too but not as bad as earlier; my mood keeps going up and down. I got an idea for a small drawing/sketch that I might try even though I have that big drawing I’m working; kinda excited about it even though I am not sure if it will turn out (and end up being scrapped) .


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 30, 2022)

I feel surprisingly well? I talked with one of my friends at work (I don’t know if I’d consider it friends, though, because we don’t talk outside of work yet) and we bonded over traveling, lol. I also slept well in spite of waking up early because my dad needed an oil change. It was supposed to be last week but something came up and it had to wait until today. I wasn’t too upset about waking up early, though, because I can sleep whenever I’m tired due to the fact that I’m off work tomorrow. It’s been a decent day so far!


----------



## Franny (Apr 1, 2022)

IN PAIN AND COLD. my office is much colder than the rest of the building, and i popped/twisted/sprained (one of those three, idk) my ankle yesterday and it hurts SO BAD. i collapsed on the dirt outside my house so im glad it wasn't on concrete, or else it'd be so much worse.

gib ibuprofen please


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 1, 2022)

Overwhelmed the last couple days. I recently found a new job for which I'm happy but I will be relocated to Portugal soon and all the paperwork, contracts and getting everything in order has been a struggle. The next 2 weeks are going to be exhausting as well but I'm looking forward to it all being done and me finally experiencing a new chapter in my life


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 1, 2022)

Right now, I’m not feeling very well.



Spoiler



Regretting how I spent my summon currency in a game I play and have not a lot of places I can earn it back; the game is not very generous in giving free currency as another game I play is. My bad luck ruined most of my mood on top of getting not very good sleep since i stayed up too late. 

My sister and her family are visiting which means lots of noise and dad being overly anxious and overreacting for sure, and no privacy. not a good time for them to visit since i’m depressed and a bit irritable; I feel bad i got irritated with one of my nieces when she came in and corrected me when i called my kitties kitties and said they were kittens. Also annoyed that when i said we need to watch all the barbie pieces and toys on the ground because of my kittens, my sister dismisses me saying my kittens won’t bother it. the pieces are so small, small enough for them to swallow. how do you know what they won’t try to eat? also i have to watch them around the dog food or move it since they brought their dog and every time my late old kitty and now my kittens have eaten it. my dad always says he’ll watch or move it but i end up always being the one that move it.

 I showed my sister the drawing that I’m working on and Idk I felt a bit disappointed with the reaction. She said it was cool but only seemed mildly interested; then again, that is how I am about stuff she tells me that don’t interest me so I guess I shouldn’t talk ><. 

I haven’t eaten yet and am currently waiting for dinner to be done; hopefully that will help my mood out some.



There have been things that have made me happy today though too, just right now I’m dealing with more negative stuff .


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 1, 2022)

Pretty sore to be honest. Just finished work and got a lot done. I posted about it in the what are you happy about thread sometime last week, in where I mentioned that I was staying on schedule and would be done soon, but that did not happen lol. I can't control weather and it threw a wrench in my plans, but now I am done.

It was cold, it was super windy, but it showed no signs of rain until tomorrow night so I just froze my butt off to get it done.

@Dunquixote I can get that. My sister will sometimes drop her kids off at my house during the weekends. Usually when she knows I have my only night/day off which I totally need to rest up from working my exhausting shifts. It's annoying and they act so wild and break things constantly. Just the other weekend they were screaming at the top of their lungs and banging on pots and pans and they're like way past the age they should be doing that.

But every time I try to intervene or set boundaries my sister tells me it's not my business to do that. So I just changed my locks instead. I also fed them lots of caffeine and sugar (coke, candy, cake) before I sent them back with her as revenge for just dropping them off unannounced, before I got back from work, and with them home alone.

So yeah I can get what you're saying.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

Very bored, it feels like I have nothing to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2022)

Bit salty due to a neopets thing and also too cold to go outside and do stuff casually.

Also Saturday's such a drag it's only 4 pm like ok lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 2, 2022)

Tired and bored, and kind of salty. My brother just woke me up and I'm too tired to do anything, but I'm not tired enough to fall back asleep.


----------



## Squidward (Apr 2, 2022)

I just woke up from a nap so I'm a little thirsty


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 2, 2022)

I’m feeling much better than I was this morning, though still dealing with depression. I’m really excited about commissioning @LittleMissPanda for some art for my first time . Browsing the art threads and shops has helped lift my mood and renewed my interest to save up tbt for more art . 

I also am having an itch to work on my island journal again even though I haven’t touched my AC game for months (kinda stressed thinking about how much stuff i may have missed ). For now, i’m focusing on my art and hopefully I won’t need a break after I’m done with this piece since I really want to draw more art and share it here.  I hope I can improve my drawings of human characters soon since there are so many characters I want to draw eventually. I think this will be a long road until I improve since I need to learn anatomy and other things.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 2, 2022)

I started some new medications today so I'm feeling a bit weird, sluggish and tired. I'm hoping things will even out soon, though.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm annoyed. Some idiot pulled out in front of me while driving and almost hit me. They were extremely close to hitting me, but I swerved before they could. I've never been hit before, but it's really scary when you come close to it. So yeah, I'm annoyed that some people can't drive worth a flip.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 2, 2022)

Frustrated?I'm watching a video of an AC YouTuber trying to guess K.K. songs and he's getting the majority of them wrong.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 2, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Frustrated?I'm watching a video of an AC YouTuber trying to guess K.K. songs and he's getting the majority of them wrong.


Is it Dagnel?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 2, 2022)

vinnie said:


> I'm annoyed. Some idiot pulled out in front of me while driving and almost hit me. They were extremely close to hitting me, but I swerved before they could. I've never been hit before, but it's really scary when you come close to it. So yeah, I'm annoyed that some people can't drive worth a flip.


Good thing you avoided a collision and came out unscathed with both your body and car! It happens a lot when people aren't paying attention, but you handled it very well.

I remember driving to work super early when I first started (I was also super tired) and on the dark road I saw this thing that I had no idea what it was coming towards me. Turns out the truck in front of me kept losing his hubcaps and then tires. It was like swerving to avoid green shells in Mario Kart and totally woke me up fast. Unfortunately the driver behind me got hit, but thankfully only his side mirror was taken off.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 2, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Good thing you avoided a collision and came out unscathed with both your body and car! It happens a lot when people aren't paying attention, but you handled it very well.
> 
> I remember driving to work super early when I first started (I was also super tired) and on the dark road I saw this thing that I had no idea what it was coming towards me. Turns out the truck in front of me kept losing his hubcaps and then tires. It was like swerving to avoid green shells in Mario Kart and totally woke me up fast. Unfortunately the driver behind me got hit, but thankfully only his side mirror was taken off.


That's great that you were unharmed, sucks for the other person though. I would've been terrified. I'm really bad in stressful situations where you have to act fast, so I'm always nervous when driving.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 3, 2022)

vinnie said:


> Is it Dagnel?


Yes it is XD


----------



## Romaki (Apr 3, 2022)

Very very happy as I've been writing with my bf.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 3, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Yes it is XD


Nicee. I watched that the other day and was screaming when he didn't get _I Love You _right


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2022)

Feeling a bit better than yesterday after talking to some friends but I'm still a bit annoyed at that one person. Also feeling a bit nervous about tomorrow but trying to talk myself into it's gonna be for the better.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 3, 2022)

I am feeling okay. Could be better, but could be worse.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 3, 2022)

I’m tired; I stayed up way too late again and then was woken up to say good bye to my sister and her family before they left. Just woke up an hour ago and am struggling to stay awake.  

Right arm’s muscles hurt a little since last night i had trouble getting honey out of the container and while squeezing, I felt like I pulled a muscle a little. When I went to draw, it hurt a little. Was a little sad that I couldn’t draw as much yesterday as a result (also hard to concentrate with family here).

I’m a bit down still but I should be okay later.  I am happy the house is quieter now that my sister and her family are gone.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 3, 2022)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m a bit down still but I should be okay later.  I am happy the house is quieter now that my sister and her family are gone.


Having such a quiet house 'cause your family is gone is the best feeling ever. XD


----------



## duckvely (Apr 3, 2022)

feeling slightly stressed because of all the work i have to do, but i'm in a great mood aside from that


----------



## Neb (Apr 3, 2022)

Tired, but happy.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 4, 2022)

I fell asleep about an hour or less ago. I feel so much better now in spite pulling again for one of the units I want and failing to get her in a game . I might try to draw a little in a bit ; I think that I may have kinda hurt my left hand too the other day when squeezing the container with the honey. It doesn’t hurt but it feels a bit sore when I grab my pop. 

I’m happy my kittens are back to hanging out with me and being cute and following me around.   Jewels right now is purring like a motor and Spanky is cleaning herself .


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 4, 2022)

I am feeling great actually.

I get a little bit nervous when I think about having to go to the office in some days after two years of homeoffice, but I try to take one day after the other. 

Today is actually a pretty good day, I am looking forward to meeting a friend, playing the guitar and I had a nice little conversation with another friend.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 4, 2022)

I’m feeling pretty great. I had woken up to go to the bathroom, but I already slept so much better than last night. I think I just had a lot on my mind then and found it difficult to sleep. Now, I’m just having a snack and have an errand to run in about two hours. Then, I’m sleeping a few more hours before work. It’s also my Friday.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm exhausted. I only got about 3-4 hours of sleep last night. I'd love to go back to bed for an hour or two, but I've got too much work to do.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm feeling creative which has worked out perfectly when it comes to playing ACNH today as I was finally able to get on with some interior decorating on my resident representative's house.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 4, 2022)

LadyDestani said:


> I'm exhausted. I only got about 3-4 hours of sleep last night. I'd love to go back to bed for an hour or two, but I've got too much work to do.


I feel that. I liked not as in I liked that this happened, but that I can relate. I didn't get a lot of sleep last night either. Sometimes I do it to myself since I have work so early in the morning I feel like I lose a lot of the evening/night going to bed to get an 8 hour shift, but I really should try to aim for it or at least better than 3-4 hours.

I hope you're able to get some better sleep tonight!


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 4, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I feel that. I liked not as in I liked that this happened, but that I can relate. I didn't get a lot of sleep last night either. Sometimes I do it to myself since I have work so early in the morning I feel like I lose a lot of the evening/night going to bed to get an 8 hour shift, but I really should try to aim for it or at least better than 3-4 hours.
> 
> I hope you're able to get some better sleep tonight!


I get that too. I feel like if I go to bed earlier, I'll have to sacrifice my free time and I really don't want to do that. But then a lot of times I'm also just not tired because I'm a night person. I feel more energetic and productive when the sun goes down.

I hope you can also get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2022)

Tired to be honest, but today is manageable, so that's good.  My Tuesdays and Thursdays aren't as busy as my Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays.

I also learned the beginning of some new techniques in martial arts, so that's neat.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 5, 2022)

I don’t know how I am feeling today. Everyday is a mixture of excitement, nervousness and apathy, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2022)

Feeling good after going to the naprapathy clinic and the exercises I've done, and I guess I should let that neopets thing go a bit but if you're actually working as a staff the least you could do is reply and try to handle things professionally.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 5, 2022)

I’m tired. I stayed up too late and when I went to bed finally, woke up pretty late ><. Mood isn’t that great either.

I’m annoyed too with one of my games; I had enough to pull again on this one banner, and still didn’t get the unit from it or the following free pull. 

I was able to work on my drawing some more earlier and now I have mixed feelings again about this one area I’m working on. At the same time, I’m excited to see I’m at or a little past the halfway point on this side of the drawing. I’m impatient to share it, but I want to hold off until I’m either done or made more progress. I still am overall really happy with how it looks, but the perfectionist part of me keeps looking at the stuff that isn’t perfect.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 5, 2022)

@Dunquixote That's awesome! If you really want to, you could do a zoomed in crop as a WIP, but I wouldn't rush it in the sense that you rush to finish. Sometimes we can be our hardest critics with art/our works. I am sure what you have done so far is very nice. And I'll be patiently awaiting the reveal, whenever you get around to it. I don't want you to rush it for our sake and not be happy with the end results.

Heck I have this story I've been working on for years and I could probably rush and finish the chapters/or the entire story, but I want to do it properly and I know I won't be pleased with anything but that.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 5, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> @Dunquixote That's awesome! If you really want to, you could do a zoomed in crop as a WIP, but I wouldn't rush it in the sense that you rush to finish. Sometimes we can be our hardest critics with art/our works. I am sure what you have done so far is very nice. And I'll be patiently awaiting the reveal, whenever you get around to it. I don't want you to rush it for our sake and not be happy with the end results.
> 
> Heck I have this story I've been working on for years and I could probably rush and finish the chapters/or the entire story, but I want to do it properly and I know I won't be pleased with anything but that.


I was actually considering that since I’ve seen some artists doing that. Thanks for the suggestion! 

I am up in the air on sharing it on a social media site now tbh since I saw something that made me a bit worried people would be offended even if i do credit the original artists or say I was drawing for practice, since it is based closely on official artwork. A bit depressed now because of this. Last thing I want to do is offend artists or be accused of stealing. 

I need to think of some way that is within my skill level to add my own touch to it since it already is too heavily dependent on references as it is .


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 5, 2022)

I suggested it since I've seen others on Twitter do it a lot. It's really up to you if you want to do that or not. And even 'professional' artists have admitted to using references. I've seen the ones who are not afraid to admit to it show off the handful of references they've used. Sometimes you just need a guideline.

There's always going to be that one clown that will make it their mission to be upset about something that doesn't even affect them remotely/directly in any way. I wouldn't worry about it and just do what makes you happy. There's too many people in the world to appease them all. Let them be mad. Just do it for those that matter. In this case, that would be what you want out of it.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 5, 2022)

I have this feeling that either feels like I have a million things to do and I can't decide what to do which makes me feel like I have nothing to do or maybe I feel extremely bored, I know for most people the feeling of having nothing to do(I'm not talking about being bored) so you can have time to relax feels really relaxing but it doesn't for me, I always want to do something 24/7 or I feel really anxious I'm not doing something(which might be a reason why I hate eating and sleeping) 
For years I've always made personal goals for me to complete on video games like even if I beat the main and side story I still make goals for myself to complete for fun and I made so many of these goals I always felt busy and I felt like I could never run out of things to do, I really hope this is part of my hormone crash that my hormones screw everything up because now I'm randomly starting to think all those random fun goals I made for myself are kind of stupid and pointless so I don't want to do them and if I don't want to do them I gotta find something to do fast or my anxiety is gonna skyrocket.


----------



## Plume (Apr 5, 2022)

I've been procrastinating a lot and not accomplishing much, which has me in a dull mood. 

I'm thinking of seeing a therapist about prescribing meds that I used to be on as a child but stopped taking by choice as a teenager. I've been considering doing so for years, but probably wont actually do it. I'm too nervous. Heck, it's another thing for me to procrastinate.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 6, 2022)

Just feeling at ease with the quiet rain that is happening today. It's a welcome respite from the otherwise constant churning of anxiety that the current state of the world perpetuates.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2022)

Tired, didn't get good sleep and bit messy at work and lots to do.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2022)

Doing fantastic today and well-rested!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 6, 2022)

A mix of emotions, the most prominent being grief, boredom, and nervousness. I'm listening to happy Mario music, but I don't know if it's helping.


----------



## Squidward (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm a bit tired, but I still have to wash my hair and wait for the bread to bake


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 6, 2022)

I’m tired and depressed; still anxious about my artwork. Been trying to think of things I could add that aren’t in the references to help make it look less dependent on it, but the only idea I have, not sure how it’ll look. I think it won’t go well considering the background looks so far. I want to draw but have no energy and also this anxiety is getting in the way. 

Spanky just gave me kisses and is sleeping on my bed ; having her here is helping me cope at least. My kittens make me so happy .


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm feeling mentally good some good things have already happened today I think today might be a good day
I think I will be able to accomplish a lot today
(I feel like I just said "good" too much)


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 6, 2022)

I have a major headache, so not feeling too great physically.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 6, 2022)

Pretty hot (temperature-wise). I just took a shower (if I had to guess the water was 40 degrees Celsius) and it's pretty warm outside. Oh, and I'm wearing fluffy pyjama pants to go with it.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 6, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I have a major headache, so not feeling too great physically.


I hope you can get some rest and feel better soon.

I'm feeling surprisingly good today. It was a nice day and I'm really optimistic about this medication helping with my anxiety/depression.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 6, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I have a major headache, so not feeling too great physically.


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm feeling a lot better now. I've made changes to my diet and my blood sugar levels are becoming more stable now. I still have to keep an eye on my blood sugar and blood pressure still, but regardless I am doing well.


----------



## xara (Apr 7, 2022)

just had a really nice chat with one of my teachers, so i’m feeling pretty good right now! she told me that in this course, i’m one of the only students she doesn’t have to chase down for missing assignments, participation, etc and that she’s thankful, and that made me really happy! i’ve always thrived in classes like this one (personal life management), so i’m glad that that hasn’t changed despite my exhaustion and mental health struggles aha. i feel so bad for my teacher and how exhausted she must be, though, but i’m glad that i’m not making it worse at least. :’)

i also have a conference with another one of my teachers in just over an hour that i’m nervous about because, uh... i don’t thrive in her class as much lol, but i’m also kinda excited since i _do_ need to talk to her, and it’ll hopefully help me with any confusion i have about certain assignments + what i should focus on handing in for midterm. wish me luck! 

tldr; feeling a mixture of pride, happiness & anxiety rn.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2022)

Tired... don't want to deal with loud noises or loud people right now, lmao...


----------



## Livia (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm very bored and unmotivated to do anything. All my games are boring. I need something to do. I'm also annoyed at swagbucks because I spent 20 minutes on a survey and completed it, but it had an error at the end so I didn't get credit for it. This happens a lot with surveys and it usually doesn't bother me, but I'm already in a bad mood so I'm extra upset about it.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 7, 2022)

I am going to see a person tomorrow and I REALLY (I mean like _really) _like them. But I don’t know if they feel the same. That’s why I am feeling a bit nervous today.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2022)

Feeling good, I'm getting my room cleaned up and that's always nice.


----------



## Lumos (Apr 8, 2022)

For the first time in a few days, maybe a week? I'm feeling _really _good! I've had a good night of sleep, didn't wake up groggy and that allowed me to finally tackle the depression mess that had piled up in the kitchen; so it's now sparkling clean, I've got a cherry candle burning which smells _wonderful_, and I cooked lunch for the first time in about a month  
It's a great day, and to top it all off the sun is shining so I can go sit on the front porch with my cup of coffee!


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 8, 2022)

Very Happy and excited


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 8, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> - The weather was nice and sunny this morning
> - What I'm most happy about today is when I was hanging out with my close friend group at school today I decided to ask my 15-year old friend if he had contact to my second closest friend, my 17-year old friend who I've mentioned before and he said he has her phone number and he will call her for me and send me a PM about how she's doing and my other friend also mentioned he had since her in class recently as well, I've been worried sick about her since I haven't seen her in almost three months and we used to see each other once a week every week for over a year, she is in an active health crisis and needed to stop hanging out with our friend group so she could take care of herself, it really scared me when she downright said "I'm in an active health crisis" and I know she has been in so much pain before she needed to be taken to the Emergency Room once and I'm so anxious and scared if she's okay or not, now I finally know however she's doing she's healthy enough to go to school.
> - A kind of strange thing that made me happy today is when I was hanging out with said friend group above today one of my friends called me "him" this is the first time someone has used masculine pronouns for me because he/him is also one of my pronoun sets, I know I have three pronouns sets and I have no preference what-so-ever but people still just call me "they" anyways and nobody ever calls me by my other sets, it makes me smile being called something different, I struggle with gender dysphoria and hanging out with my male friend group and my male friend calling me "him" just makes me so happy that I feel like they accept me as one of their own, I feel like finally someone sees me the way I see myself, I identify as Non-binary and Agender but I present androgynous/masculine depending on my mood, I've always seen myself as just a human without a gender but I felt like I belong with male society not because I in anyway feel like I'm a male but because I think this is where I belong, I find it so much easier to get along with boys I just see myself as a human who belongs with them, not a male that belongs with other males.
> - Fuchsia's amiibo card finally came today after taking over three weeks to ship.


I'm so exciting my heart is racing, I mentioned back in this post my 15-year friend was gonna call my second closest friend, my 17-year old friend how she was doing because she's sick and in pain with PCOS, and this was over two weeks ago and he never PM'd me back so I thought he forgot and I was almost gonna ask him but I decided to wait a bit longer and today I woke up and decided to check my PMs at school and he PMed that she MIGHT come tomorrow on Saturday for our weekly friend hang out, I know he said MIGHT that doesn't mean she is guaranteed to come so I shouldn't get my hopes up but if she comes tomorrow I don't know how I wanna react, I wanna scream and cry tears of joy, I haven't seen her in over three months and I've been worried sick about her and I've had mental breakdowns about how much I miss her and I might not ever see her again. 
This is what he PMed me:


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 8, 2022)

Thanks! @Dunquixote and @LadyDestani I didn't see your posts until just now, but I appreciate it! I didn't start feeling better until yesterday evening. Currently I am pretty sore, but I feel good because that soreness is from getting back into exercising.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 8, 2022)

I have no energy; I was fine most of the time that I was awake, but now I feel tired and depressed. I think it’s just that time in the month, though I did have another dream this morning that reminded me of high school and has been troubling me all day. A bit irritated too with my dad. He is watching something on his phone or tablet and i can hear it in the kitchen and in my bedroom with my door shut.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 8, 2022)

Dunquixote said:


> I have no energy; I was fine most of the time that I was awake, but now I feel tired and depressed. I think it’s just that time in the month, though I did have another dream this morning that reminded me of high school and has been troubling me all day. A bit irritated too with my dad. He is watching something on his phone or tablet and i can hear it in the kitchen and in my bedroom with my door shut.


I have dreams where I'm back in grade school or sometimes a place that I used to work at. It's always weird stuff like getting on the wrong bus, not having the proper assignments or nothing to show ect. I always hated those kinds of dreams lol.

I'm not trying to dismiss your situation, but have you tried light therapy? Where I live during winter and around this time it's pretty dull, gray, and bleak until Spring comes around. So sometimes bright lights help me just even a tiny bit. I doubt this is helpful, but I figured I would suggest it. I do hope you feel better tomorrow!


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 8, 2022)

I'm feeling good again today. I went back into the office for the first time in two years and got to see my boss, who I'm really friendly with. I didn't run into any issues with my badge or connecting to things like I was afraid of. Plus, it's Friday so I've got the weekend to look forward to. It was a pretty good day.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 8, 2022)

Just feeling bored of everything. Maybe because after these past weeks my mind has just become so numb.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 8, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I have dreams where I'm back in grade school or sometimes a place that I used to work at. It's always weird stuff like getting on the wrong bus, not having the proper assignments or nothing to show ect. I always hated those kinds of dreams lol.
> 
> I'm not trying to dismiss your situation, but have you tried light therapy? Where I live during winter and around this time it's pretty dull, gray, and bleak until Spring comes around. So sometimes bright lights help me just even a tiny bit. I doubt this is helpful, but I figured I would suggest it. I do hope you feel better tomorrow!



Thanks so much! I am taking a break from counseling right now. Counseling hasn’t helped me; it just makes me more aggravated. :/


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 9, 2022)

I’m actually feeling pretty good. I got pretty decent sleep last night and I’m hoping to continue that trend. I’m happy that Friday is over with.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 9, 2022)

Right now I'm feeling sick; My nose is stuffy, my voice is raspy, my throat is dry and it feels like there's something stuck in it but I don't know what. And also light-headed and sad, I'm missing my late grandfather...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 9, 2022)

Right now I am feeling bored, since I'm waiting for a basket to be delivered in Cat Game. And I am still upset about my grandfather.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 9, 2022)

Sick. I tested positive last night (evening, actually), so today is Day One of quarantine and recovery. Thanks to the shots, I'm not dangerously sick, but I still feel like I have the flu, and that's never fun.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 9, 2022)

bit sadder then usual, usually described as a rainbow of fun, my parents keep fighting over cheating.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 9, 2022)

I feel mentally exhausted given the events that happened to me last month.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 10, 2022)

I’m a little restless and a bit anxious about something. 

I want to draw but mood isn’t quite there. I did try brainstorming how I wanted the bottom part of my drawing, but I think it wouldn’t go very well with what I have drawn so far :/, also it might just make more work for me.  I did make a little doodle in a greeting card earlier though.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 10, 2022)

i feel better then last night, but i put on a mlp marathon for last night so i felt better, and i  ate


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2022)

I've been feeling unnecessarily tired ever since last weekend when I went to that meeting and I was gone for like 8 hours. mentally I still feel okay, not depressed or anything, I'm just super tired and no amount of sleep can make it better.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 10, 2022)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m a little restless and a bit anxious about something.
> 
> I want to draw but mood isn’t quite there. I did try brainstorming how I wanted the bottom part of my drawing, but I think it wouldn’t go very well with what I have drawn so far :/, also it might just make more work for me.  I did make a little doodle in a greeting card earlier though.


Is this being done traditionally or digitally? If digitally, you could make a copy and experiment with the idea and reference the original and experimentation to see which one you like more or see if it meshes well.

Also if it's traditional, you could lay some tracing paper over the original piece and draw on that.

I hope you feel better today or soon!



xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been feeling unnecessarily tired ever since last weekend when I went to that meeting and I was gone for like 8 hours. mentally I still feel okay, not depressed or anything, I'm just super tired and no amount of sleep can make it better.


I remember your topic asking about advice on this. It's crazy that it's still going on. Is it possible it's a cause of some sort of deficiency? If it's really affecting your everyday life/tasks you may want to make an appointment with your primary doctor. I hope you start feeling better soon!

How many hours do you get regularly? For example if you normally get say like 5 hours of sleep but then decide to get 8 since that is recommended, you're going to be exhausted due to the interruption in your normal sleep schedule. And if you don't get a pattern in like 5,5,5,5 ect or 8,8,8,8 and instead get something like 4,5,8,6,4,5,8 this will also throw your biological sleep schedule out of whack.

It's something I need to fix myself due to my crappy work schedule.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I remember your topic asking about advice on this. It's crazy that it's still going on. Is it possible it's a cause of some sort of deficiency? If it's really affecting your everyday life/tasks you may want to make an appointment with your primary doctor. I hope you start feeling better soon!


I prob will set up an appt to talk with him soon, because not only am I deal with this excessive tiredness but I've also been dealing with acid reflux a lot more frequently in the last month or so and it's starting to worry me a bit (bc my mom also has stomach issues and hers went untreated so it got really bad).

as a person with untreated ADHD I never get good sleep. I always wake up at least once in the middle of the night, sometimes 2-3 times. it doesn't help that my cat (whom I mentioned in the WBY thread is literally in heat like every other week) herself has been waking me up at least once or twice in the middle of the night for the last few days, with her incessant yowling.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 10, 2022)

I feel weird. Like I am happy that my health is improving but at the same time I feel down.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 10, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Is this being done traditionally or digitally? If digitally, you could make a copy and experiment with the idea and reference the original and experimentation to see which one you like more or see if it meshes well.
> 
> Also if it's traditional, you could lay some tracing paper over the original piece and draw on that.
> 
> ...



I’m drawing traditional. Tysm! I don’t think we have tracing paper. I did manage to get myself to draw, though something entirely different. It was going to be a quick sketch but it is going to be a bit more than that considering that I’m still not done lol.

I’m feeling depressed today, have low energy again and troubled by something dumb on this server that I go on.  

I almost ruined my sketch (or so i think) a bit ago, but am happy I was able to correct the mistake. This special little eraser i got for christmas for erasing colored pencils just works wonders. I love it; so glad that i looked up erasers and asked for some for Christmas..


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 10, 2022)

Lazy. The school I work at has a 1-week break for the holidays, but I still have to go to my second job in the afternoon. I'm happy I don't have to wake up at 5am but I feel like my mornings are too short to really relax before heading into work.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 10, 2022)

Stressed and nervous. I have exams this week. I can't sleep, though I probably should. I'm also nervous I won't get up in time to eat a decent breakfast. Usually, in the mornings, I don't eat breakfast. I have a science exam first, which is ok. The next two days is English, which is my best subject. I'm prepared for that. But math on Thursday. . . no thank you.


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 11, 2022)

really happy for literally no reason whatsoever and it's great!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 11, 2022)

Terrified, remind me to never watch a FNaF video ever again. (Sorry FNaF fans TwT)


----------



## Beanz (Apr 11, 2022)

it’s monday ya’ll 

pls let me go home, all i want to do is watch homebrewed wii videos, mkwii hacks and glitches on youtube.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2022)

Tired and it's raining/storming outside.

I want to go back to sleep.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 11, 2022)

Venti said:


> Tired and it's raining/storming outside.
> 
> I want to go back to sleep.


then go back to sleep i woke up at 5, slept til 9.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> then go back to sleep i woke up at 5, slept til 9.



Can't, I have work, lmao.  In a perfect world I could though.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 11, 2022)

my parents are forcing me to go back to school with my homophobic  class mate, im trans in the closet.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 11, 2022)

Stressed. It was definitely a Monday. I didn't sleep well last night. I had interruptions all day while I was trying to work. I talked to my doctor and she's got more tests she wants me to do. She thinks I'm anemic, which might explain why I'm always cold and have little energy. It was just an all-around overwhelming day and I'm glad that it's basically over so I can start fresh tomorrow.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> my parents are forcing me to go back to school with my homophobic  class mate, im trans in the closet.
> 
> View attachment 436833


hey if you ever need someone to vent to or listen when you have lgbt+ issues you can always DM me 





I feel crappy bc I'm still dealing with hypoglycemia despite having eaten, and it's almost 11pm and I'm tired but I really don't want to go to sleep cause I didn't get to do all the things I wanted to do today


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 12, 2022)

I feel pretty great today. I heard some news I’m kind of happy about. I’m going to sleep soon here.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

kinda happy, i found a replacement for the garbage that is gmail. (https://derpymail.org/)
plus mlp, yknow i have to use it


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 12, 2022)

feeling happy but tired! and hungry! late dinner tonight


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

ok im feeling even better now, so i kinda have been figuring out how to do bootleg emojis, emoticon, things...

i just shrink the image nothing too crazy...


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 12, 2022)

Dealing again with really bad depression; 

Edit: Feeling a bit better now. Spanky was being cute when I came in from putting something out in the garage. She went down the stairs (our basement is right there) and rolled on her side on a step and looked at me & meowed a few times .


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 13, 2022)

Glad you're feeling better Dun! Pets have a way with knowing when you're feeling down/really depressed and will spend time/stay by your side to give you their love.

I'm really sore. I've been kind of jam-packing my days with all sorts of chores, side-jobs, work, and so forth. It also probably has to do with me getting back into exercising on a regular basis. I was feeling really depressed the last few months during winter with everything in my life that was going on and generally feeling like I was trapped/alone, but I feel pretty good now.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 13, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Glad you're feeling better Dun! Pets have a way with knowing when you're feeling down/really depressed and will spend time/stay by your side to give you their love.
> 
> I'm really sore. I've been kind of jam-packing my days with all sorts of chores, side-jobs, work, and so forth. It also probably has to do with me getting back into exercising on a regular basis. I was feeling really depressed the last few months during winter with everything in my life that was going on and generally feeling like I was trapped/alone, but I feel pretty good now.



I’m glad you’re feel pretty good now ; sorry you weren’t doing good for awhile .

I’m feeling a bit sleepy right now. I want to finish my sketch since I am almost done, but at the same time, I kinda don’t since this part I’m working on has been a bit of a struggle . I was tempted to just not finish this sketch at all.

I’m happy thay Spanky just came in my room and is purring up a storm . Jewels just came back too after my mom yelled at her for scratching the cough .


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 13, 2022)

I have a headache now and I just want my motivation to do stuff back again
I don't feel like myself being not in the mood to do anything that was like my strongest personality trait is I never give up on my goals and now I can't work towards anything
I don't know if I'd rather be depressed but have my motivation or it's better I'm not depressed anymore but my motives are dying.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2022)

i feel better now that I've actually eaten something lol. but I really want to go to bed now, and I know with me having acid reflux issues in the past I need to wait at least an hour to go to bed which highkey kinda sucks  

on a better note, every second I get to indulge in a special interest is a happy moment for me


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 13, 2022)

Annoyed. My parents are just getting on my nerves because they are being so forgetful these days. Constantly having to remind them of stuff is just becoming a nuisance.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 14, 2022)

Tired of course, since I woke up not too long ago. But I also feel content, since @/Chris gave me some great advice about one of my fanfiction woes and it legit feels like an awakening for me. XD


----------



## Robi (Apr 14, 2022)

Pretty good actually, no school today, it's the start of spring break, and my vacation plans are so far in place. I slept pretty well too. So far, it's a pretty good day


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 14, 2022)

I am feeling okay I guess. I am looking forward to some events that will take place in the near future. And I am excited about my new jewelry. And one thing I can’t talk about on here is kind of exciting, too, but it also makes me nervous. I am thinking too much which is why I am not feeling great, but pretty good.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 14, 2022)

Right now I am feeling VERY bored, I just want to go home and make some art or something. And fairly nervous, I have a French test to do next period that I feel very unprepared for.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm tired and stressed. I haven't slept well for 3 nights in a row and my workday has been filled with too many meetings. I have a lot of work to finish before the long weekend so I've been doing a ton of multi-tasking.

I think I'll feel better after 5pm, though. I hope so.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 14, 2022)

I’m feeling frustrated with my dad right now and a little stressed about something else. my dad was exposed to covid at work; a friend of his got it. my dad should be quarantining himself, but he is still coming out of his room. it is a miracle he is wearing a mask around us. someone that is going to tell us how much our house is worth still wants to come even though my dad was exposed; i still don’t want to move :/.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2022



LadyDestani said:


> I'm tired and stressed. I haven't slept well for 3 nights in a row and my workday has been filled with too many meetings. I have a lot of work to finish before the long weekend so I've been doing a ton of multi-tasking.
> 
> I think I'll feel better after 5pm, though. I hope so.



I hope you start sleeping better and things slow down for you soon . Hang in there!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 14, 2022)

Pretty happy, since I just finished an art piece. ^^ But I'm also ever-so-slightly irritated 'cause my online friend won't leave me alone. :/ I dunno, I guess I just don't feel like talking to them right now.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 15, 2022)

I was actually pretty good but something small happened that kinda hurt my feelings. Also, upset that my dad has covid; I’m worried about him and my mom.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 15, 2022)

Nervous?? For some reason I am almost convinced that there is going to be a tornado in my area, but I doubt it. Realistically, it would've been on the news or we would get a notification.
Regardless, I spent 10 minutes arguing with my brother, telling him that there is a history of tornadoes in Quebec. In the list of top 10 deadliest Canadian tornadoes, two of them are from Quebec.
I'm most likely freaking out for nothing here, which isn't much of a surprise. Maybe we're just having a really strong wind storm here. (And not to mention that my source was frickin' Wikipedia. XD)


----------



## Gene. (Apr 15, 2022)

Excited. I'm looking forward to the Egg Hunt event


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 15, 2022)

Feeling annoyed trying to figure out what kind of foods I can eat that has less sodium, less sugar, less carbs, and of course less fat.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 15, 2022)

Frustrated because of my super-annoying brother, I'm so angry at him I want to beat him up.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 15, 2022)

Tired, sore, worn out and I have a sore throat. Yeaaaaah...

@VanitasFan26 What about fruit? Is it fine to eat that kind of sweetness/sugar? Cause some of them have pretty good tastes/sweetness. Like blueberries are a nice sweet snack and are healthy. I get it though, blueberries are not for everyone.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 15, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Tired, sore, worn out and I have a sore throat. Yeaaaaah...
> 
> @VanitasFan26 What about fruit? Is it fine to eat that kind of sweetness/sugar? Cause some of them have pretty good tastes/sweetness. Like blueberries are a nice sweet snack and are healthy. I get it though, blueberries are not for everyone.


NO! I am not allowed to eat anything that is high in sugar. My mom is restricting me on sugar free foods and so far that is the only thing that is keeping my blood sugar levels stable.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 15, 2022)

I am just fed up. Fed up of everything that just happened. I don't know anymore. I just feel lost.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 16, 2022)

I’m feeling better than I did a few hours ago.  Now to get some sleep before work.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 16, 2022)

I just woke up and am still a little tired.

last night i messaged a mod on a server about something that concerned me, but then i deleted it this morning. feeling a bit anxious that they saw it and about what happened.

Frustrated with my dad too; i can’t believe when my mom told him to wash his hands for longer than two seconds he is like what the point.  Found out too he didn’t wear a mask at a meeting at work and now a bunch of others have covid; he is always quick to criticize others for not taking precautions.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 16, 2022)

Not feeling that great. I'm really sick and my two jobs really kicked my butt haha...I'm so worn out and sore.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 16, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Not feeling that great. I'm really sick and my two jobs really kicked my butt haha...I'm so worn out and sore.


Get some well deserved rest.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 17, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Not feeling that great. I'm really sick and my two jobs really kicked my butt haha...I'm so worn out and sore.



I’m sorry to hear that; feel better soon .

My eyes are beginning to hurt and I think I’m feeling a bit light headed. I think I probably should take a break from the egg hunt .


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 17, 2022)

Thanks you two! I was able to get some sleep last night (and some really weird fever-dreams haha) despite feeling weak. Going to go to bed early tonight as well.

@Dunquixote You're probably getting a headache and or straining your eyes (trying to find all the eggs) I've had times like that if I was probably playing a game too long or something lol. Drink some water, take some aspirin if you can/want to, and get some rest. Sometimes if my eyes hurt, I'd rub them a bit, lay down in the dark, and get some rest. It really does help. I hope you feel better as well!


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 17, 2022)

I’m feeling great. I have a feeling I’m going yo sleep well tonight.


----------



## Bizhiins (Apr 18, 2022)

I had a really good gym session today, ran 4 miles and lifted weights, so my body feels good. Mentally I’m detached and sad right now though, my partner and I haven’t been getting along well lately and it feels like it clouds my mind so much I can’t think. I wish we could just get along but it seems like every little thing triggers an argument, so I just try to escape into my animal crossing world where everyone is kind.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 18, 2022)

Much better since I've seen the diabetic nurse. I no longer feel too worried.


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 19, 2022)

I got a cold ): AND last night I couldn't sleep at all. So I've spent the whole day exhausted and constantly blowing my nose and all around feeling miserable

The bright side though the package I was worried the post office lost suddenly turned up today, so that was nice...


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 19, 2022)

Ugh. I had flat tire today. There was absolutely no roadside assistance nearby to take care of it. It would have been hours of waiting. I was already super late, so i had to get it towed. All tires are dry rotting so I need to get a whole new set. 

My medical anxiety and my general anxiety haven’t been great lately, but im trying to cope and work through it the best i can. 

Anxiety is such a b y’all


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 19, 2022)

Bored, sick, and tired.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Apr 19, 2022)

Not great honestly. My muscles have been feeling pretty week since yesterday and I am just more sensitive to pain and temperature changes right now. Like a mini flare.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 19, 2022)

Feeling really bothered that my A1C levels are high since the Doctor called me and reported what my results were 10.6 which is pretty high. He educated me that it takes about 3 months for it to drop and he told me keep monitoring my blood sugar and still keep with the diet which he still congratulated me on which did make me feel a bit better, but at the same time still overwhelmed with the results.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2022)

Feeling fantastic today!  

But of course it's a Tuesday, so that's to be expected at this point for me.


----------



## amemome (Apr 19, 2022)

cold. there's a draft in my room and it's snowing outside.

brain empty at 11:30pm. all zazzed and frazzed out from a weekend full of forum egg hunt shenanigans. 

pretty happy overall though.


----------



## Merielle (Apr 20, 2022)

Been kinda out of it today for some reason.  Not upset about anything I don't think, just wasn't able to get much done and I keep catching myself spacing out.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 20, 2022)

Upset. I think it's because I miss my cousins. I haven't seen them in 5 years, so that bums me out.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 20, 2022)

So... Tired...


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 20, 2022)

Merielle said:


> Been kinda out of it today for some reason.  Not upset about anything I don't think, just wasn't able to get much done and I keep catching myself spacing out.


I hope your day gets better and tomorrow is even better .

I’m feeling crummy about myself. My mom got a little passive aggressive with me earlier and hurt my feelings; i ended up working it out with her but still feeling not great. I thought by now she understood the things i struggle with and how it hurts me even if she wasn’t thinking at the time.  I’m starting to feel a little better in some ways, but in addition to this, some other insecurities and anxieties are bringing my mood down like: stuff like how i talk, and some dumb stuff that isn’t worth my energy but still bugs me.

I am happy though that my mom seems to be feeling much better. Still am worried about her but she is taking care of herself and is taking antibiotics.

My kittens keep helping cheer me up too; I can’t get over how small Spanky is. Jewels seems to have a gotten little belly too ; it kinda worries me but my mom is watching how much we feed the kitties so they aren’t getting overfed and we cut down how much wet food we give them. My dad doesn’t seem to give them enough hard food, but nothing we can do since he doesn’t listen to us and just give them some more hard food if needed


----------



## Merielle (Apr 21, 2022)

Dunquixote said:


> -snip-


Thank you, Dun.  I hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 21, 2022)

I’m feeling surprisingly good so far! I’m about to have some Chinese food before I go to sleep.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2022)

Tired, bothered, depressed, and dead inside.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 21, 2022)

cold and hungry! mainly cold  excited to make dinner, though.


----------



## meo (Apr 21, 2022)

Tired. In my last trimester and getting sleep is just rough right now but still feeling grateful to be where I'm at and all is well.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 22, 2022)

very frustrated with my current living situation. but at least I will have a yummy dinner tonight, I always have that to look forward to.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 22, 2022)

I feel down but getting by.


----------



## Giddy (Apr 22, 2022)

Slightly irritated, mainly by daily mail, as my parcel was suppose to come today; they didn't ring the door and so took it back to the delivery office :/ 
Gonna get it redelivered. Still put me in a bad mood tho


----------



## windloft (Apr 22, 2022)

tired, but satisfied. i should get a shower, but i've been cleaning part of the kitchen for 4 hours with my pops and my feet feel ready to turn into _jello._ i'll get one soon! i just... need to rest for a little longer...


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 24, 2022)

I’m feeling tired, anxious and depressed. I just shared a preview of my art piece with an artist who asked her followers if they had any new artwork, and my nerves are still flipping out even though she was very nice; I was the only one who shared something so I feel very self conscious . I can’t get myself to do anything that I want to do today . Also troubled by someone on this discord server i belong to and something that happened a month or so ago and something that happened today


----------



## QueenCobra (Apr 24, 2022)

I've felt good overall. Reconnected with an old friend, so that's always nice.
But the past few days (Idk if it's bc I got into some heavy stuff with my therapist or not) I've been crying about random things...I can't describe it any other way. But I didn't cry today so I think I'm doing better.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 25, 2022)

Bad, I just threw up


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 25, 2022)

I feel decent. I became friend-ish with a coworker and she’s actually pretty nice from what I can tell. I also have been sleeping well the past few nights. I did a ton of cleaning in the living room today and I’m proud of it. I also had a very nice conversation with my favorite person and on Friday night, we did talk about going out when she gets some money (I guess she’s insisting on paying although I want to at least split it with her when the time comes). She also offered to teach me how to swim at a hotel with a pool and saying it’s a “life skill you need to have.” I don’t personally think so, but I’m _definitely not_ opposed to getting a hotel with her and having her teach me. I don’t know when these things are going to happen but I’m lowkey happy about it and kinda nervous? I actually haven’t been on a date before aside from one time a few years ago but it was a very toxic “relationship” if you can even call it that. I hope my nervousness doesn’t show, though. That’d be kind of embarrassing…


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 25, 2022)

Mentally good and content, feeling motivated that I can do anything I wanna accomplish today err I mean tonight.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 25, 2022)

Not too good this morning. I woke up with a sore throat and sinus pain. I'm drinking some hot tea and hoping that will help clear it up.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2022)

I initially woke up around 7am and I was still feeling really tired/groggy, so I went back to sleep and woke up at 10:50 and now I feel a lot better and more energetic  I don't sleep in very often because it usually makes me feel worse but I guess it was needed today. 
I'm also excited because I started a new drawing last night and after looking at the sketch this morning I think it looks really great, can't wait to start working on it!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 25, 2022)

SUPER HAPPY AND MOTIVATED AGAIN


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 25, 2022)

I am feeling okay. A little lovesick, but it could be worse.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 25, 2022)

Sad I think, I just read some super angst-y fanfiction and I got emotionally attached. ToT The writing was really good though, so kudos to the author for being able to make me feel this way. XP


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 25, 2022)

LadyDestani said:


> Not too good this morning. I woke up with a sore throat and sinus pain. I'm drinking some hot tea and hoping that will help clear it up.



I hope you’re feeling better now , if not, feel better soon .

I’m feeling anxious about something. I decided to message the mods on a discord server about something. Overall, I’m doing a bit better today but I still feel my depression lurking ready to come up again anytime. 

I want to draw but I can’t get myself to focus right now.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 25, 2022)

Dunquixote said:


> I hope you’re feeling better now , if not, feel better soon .
> 
> I’m feeling anxious about something. I decided to message the mods on a discord server about something. Overall, I’m doing a bit better today but I still feel my depression lurking ready to come up again anytime.
> 
> I want to draw but I can’t get myself to focus right now.


Thank you! I felt better this afternoon but now I'm feeling worse again. I'm hoping that a good night's sleep may help.

I hope you feel better, that whatever you're anxious about works out and that you can keep your depression at bay.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 25, 2022)

Autumn247 said:


> Bad, I just threw up


I've been there. I just recovered from a stomach virus a few days ago. Hopefully you start feeling better soon! Drink a lot of water and get some rest if you can.



LadyDestani said:


> Not too good this morning. I woke up with a sore throat and sinus pain. I'm drinking some hot tea and hoping that will help clear it up.


Also been there. Had a sore throat and flu. Was not fun. Some cold tea and mixed honey helped me overall. I hope you start to feel better! I know when I was dealing with it, the mornings and nights were really rough and the midday was tolerable. It just swung with how severe it decided it wanted to be.

Drink some tea with honey, like you said you have, and those lozenges like Halls/Ricola helped a lot to. It was a temporary comfort, but better than no comfort.

@Dunquixote Sorry to hear about your anxiety. It might not be much consolation, but those drawings/ideas will be there tomorrow. Or the next day. Or whenever you feel you have the energy/mood to draw. Hopefully you feel better soon and can get some good rest.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 25, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Also been there. Had a sore throat and flu. Was not fun. Some cold tea and mixed honey helped me overall. I hope you start to feel better! I know when I was dealing with it, the mornings and nights were really rough and the midday was tolerable. It just swung with how severe it decided it wanted to be.


Thank you! Yep, that's how it usually is with me too. Mornings and nights I feel awful, but then midday gives me hope that I'm feeling better only to be hit with another round later that night. I'm going to try to rest up tonight because I don't have the option of calling out of work tomorrow. At least, I can work from home.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 25, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I've been there. I just recovered from a stomach virus a few days ago. Hopefully you start feeling better soon! Drink a lot of water and get some rest if you can.
> 
> 
> Also been there. Had a sore throat and flu. Was not fun. Some cold tea and mixed honey helped me overall. I hope you start to feel better! I know when I was dealing with it, the mornings and nights were really rough and the midday was tolerable. It just swung with how severe it decided it wanted to be.
> ...





LadyDestani said:


> Thank you! I felt better this afternoon but now I'm feeling worse again. I'm hoping that a good night's sleep may help.
> 
> I hope you feel better, that whatever you're anxious about works out and that you can keep your depression at bay.



Thank you so much, both of you ; I really appreciate it.  Tomorrow is a new day so we’ll see.  Until then, I’m trying my best to keep myself distracted. 

 I’m sorry you’re feeling worse now LadyDestani. I hope tomorrow you’ll feel much better and you have a good night’s tonight


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 25, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I've been there. I just recovered from a stomach virus a few days ago. Hopefully you start feeling better soon! Drink a lot of water and get some rest if you can.



Thank you!  I spent most of the day resting, I am feeling better now thankfully, I think it was a medication side effect making me sick, I stopped the medication last night after throwing up (it was a transdermal patch) and feel quite a bit better today


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 26, 2022)

Not very well, and a little sick. I still have covid.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2022)

Meh, my boss is a nuisance and slow days at work :/


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 26, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Not very well, and a little sick. I still have covid.



I hope you feel better 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2022

I'm feeling exhausted from being up for over 24 hours, sore from all the exercise I did the other day, and mentally worn out from ending things with the guy I was seeing, there were various reasons things wouldn't work out even though we do care about each other a lot a relationship between us just isn't feasible with us being across the country from each other (he's stationed in Kansas in the Army and I live in New York).  We dated before back in high school.  He's 26 and I'm 27 now. He's looking for someone who would want to move in with him soon and talking about marriage, etc.  That's something I'm nowhere near ready for at this point in my life.  He's a good guy, but there were many factors that weighed in on my decision to end things and I feel like it was the right decision, and we were civil to each other, there are no bad feelings between us, we both realized it wouldn't likely work in the long term, doesn't mean it doesn't hurt though.


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2022)

i’m still feeling foggy and out of it because of the meds i’m on right now, but i’m also feeling really freakin’ proud of myself, too. today, i dealt with and solved an extremely stressful situation on my own for the first time. i’ll spare ya’ll the details since it’s honestly a bit tmi lol, but it’s something that _always_ sends me into an anxiety attack when it occurs because it’s just so embarrassing, and i’ve had to ask for help with it so many times over the last 11-12 years. its been the butt of many jokes, the cause of a few arguments, and it just… sucks lol.

it’s an absolutely mortifying situation, but i dealt with it on my own today and i am so, so proud. i’m happy and relieved that i avoided embarrassment, and i’m proud of myself for being independent. ^~^ this problem thankfully doesn’t happen as often as it used to, but i hope i’ll be able to always deal with it on my own from now on. <33


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 27, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Not very well, and a little sick. I still have covid.


I hope you feel better soon .

I’m feeling a little better than earlier; still anxious about a lot but overall better. Hopefully tomorrow will be better since something that was bothering had been addressed in a conversation that I had .

I am also a little sad. I found out one of my favorite voice actors has colon cancer. I’m hoping he caught it in time .


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 27, 2022)

Actually I'm fine, just got put down with a negative attitude from my father being a mood killer as usual
It was a really great day I'm just feeling down by the negative energy, feels like if my father wants to be a pessimist then he wants everyone to be like him.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 27, 2022)

I am feeling good, but thinking of a specific person makes me extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 27, 2022)

Anxious. Awaiting what will hopefully be a job offer this week for a hybrid role*. *


----------



## King koopa (Apr 27, 2022)

Feeling ok, I'm not at school today because I have a bad stomachache, but it's starting to get better


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 27, 2022)

still feeling really tired and I lowkey have a sinus headache. also third day in a row of me having to wear a brace on my right wrist bc carpal tunnel 

other than that I'm fine, hopefully I feel better later when I have to drive to help at my internship.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 27, 2022)

King koopa said:


> Feeling ok, I'm not at school today because I have a bad stomachache, but it's starting to get better





xSuperMario64x said:


> still feeling really tired and I lowkey have a sinus headache. also third day in a row of me having to wear a brace on my right wrist bc carpal tunnel
> 
> other than that I'm fine, hopefully I feel better later when I have to drive to help at my internship.


I hope you guys feel better soon! <3

I'm pretty bored right now, and a tad bit lazy. I have chores to do but I just don't feel like doing it right now. At least I don't feel as sick now. :]


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2022)

Feeling extremely annoyed at the moment.


----------



## Dinosauuur (Apr 27, 2022)

My eyes itch so bad I have a headache and I have to study.....so not great.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2022)

Rather crap with some work stuff so it's not much I can do at the mo anyway :/


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 27, 2022)

Im feeling SUPER HAPPY AS USUAL! The pollen season is almost over!!!!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 27, 2022)

Feeling better, my parents are listening to Beethoven and Moonlight Sonata 3rd Movement started playing! I quite like that piece. :]


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 27, 2022)

I just ate blueberries and they tasted great! But I have a headache and I feel a little sick … I unfortunately won’t be able to play guitar like this.


----------



## meo (Apr 27, 2022)

Still tired and uncomfortable but a little less so today...so feeling happy I was able to be a little productive and cross off some to do list things.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 27, 2022)

I’m feeling a bit bothered. I thought i no longer had to deal with cliques after high school but found out there are some on this server I belong to; the mod i talked to mentioned it to me when I talked to them. I don’t know how I didn’t notice all this time. I have been feeling out of place for awhile, but didn’t really understand why until yesterday. someone did mention something in the past about how they were afraid the popular people would make fun of them. Now I’m starting to understand what they meant and how they felt.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 28, 2022)

feeling stressed. My mom is coming to visit me and will be here in less than 3 days, and I have procrastinated on making some paintings for her. Also got a lot of cleaning to do. And I think I ate too many calories today  And I wish it would stop being so cloudy/rainy so I can go on walks again. I know I can do it even when it's not sunny but it's just not as nice


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 28, 2022)

Kinda disappointed, I was looking forward to having a cheesy bagel for breakfast but my step-mom used up the remaining cream cheese. Now I have to eat something else. :[


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2022)

Dead tired, so much to do at work and still bit crappy right now :c Can't wait for this and next week to be over.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2022)

Doing fantastic again today!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 28, 2022)

Fab and Gorge! LOOK AT MY NEW FIT THAT CAME IN THE MAIL  ITS PERFECT FOR SUMMER  🏖⛱
This is a stock image btw my camera is not charged


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 28, 2022)

Happy, Maybelle (my new cat) is finally here and I am so happy to add her to my little family , now my cat Miss Mustachio has a big sister!


----------



## Asarena (Apr 28, 2022)

I have a bit of a headache, and I didn't get enough sleep last night. Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 28, 2022)

Cold, Gross... a bit lonely I guess


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 28, 2022)

I'm still feeling a bit under the weather but I can tell I'm on the mend.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 29, 2022)

Tired (and a bit sick).

Edit: Now I'm feeling bored, and hungry.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2022)

Just got up after sleeping in for so long.  A bit of brain fog while I'm sitting here, but it'll go away.  I'm going to have myself a very tasty brunch while my mind clears.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

I feel tired...


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 1, 2022)

Im feeling super well rested and excited to start my happy Sunday


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 1, 2022)

Super tired and irritable, my brother tapped me lightly and I legit swatted his hand away- I don't know if it's from the way he tapped me or that he woke me up with that tap.


----------



## Foreverfox (May 1, 2022)

Roses are red
April is grey 
But starting today


----------



## matt (May 1, 2022)

Anxious, I'm waiting for @ZeldaCrossing64 to marry me


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 1, 2022)

Feeling annoyed because my dad keeps ordering me around like a servant.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

EXTREMELY HAPPY BECAUSE...


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 1, 2022)

Nervous-


----------



## moonbyu (May 2, 2022)

i WAS feeling good but nope; now i want to jump in front of a cargo truck!


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 2, 2022)

A bit sore and tired. Still recovering from my flu and my stomach virus or whatever it is keeps showing up every other day. It just does not want to let go.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 3, 2022)

Happy and Full because I just ate breakfast or as I say brekkie


----------



## Dunquixote (May 3, 2022)

I’m overall feeling pretty happy . I am a bit anxious and not happy about something coming up; i got to make my room presentable sometime before next week to have pictures taken of my room for something related to selling my house. Still feeling the inner urge to do something to mess up everything so i don’t have to move, though I honestly don’t know what i could do and i am afraid of my dad’s temper (not to mention that i don’t want to make my mom mad either). I know this isn’t right but, still not happy about this. But i’m trying my best to take it one day at a time and not think about it.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 3, 2022)

Bored.....


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 3, 2022)

I'm in a decent mood right now, it's been a pretty good day today I just wish my brain would stop thinking negative and stop being anxious about things that don't matter right now.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 3, 2022)

Depressed, I guess today's one of those days. I'll bounce back, though...


----------



## Croconaw (May 4, 2022)

I’m feeling pretty relaxed and calm! I’m about to head to sleep sometime soon.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 4, 2022)

I am feeling pretty good. I‘m excited to play the guitar later today. My mom got me a music theory book, and I found a good music theory course. I am currently trying to get better at improvising and arranging songs, and music theory should help with both. Besides that, Nintendo Switch Sports will hopefully arrive tomorrow, and I am looking forward to that.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 4, 2022)

Tired, because I just woke up.


----------



## Merielle (May 5, 2022)

Wasn't doing so hot today (mainly stress about the general world/national situations, plus a lot of little things adding up), but I think I'm starting to perk up again a little bit.  Hopefully I'll be back in fighting form tomorrow!


----------



## Bluebellie (May 5, 2022)

I’m feeling pretty good today. I’ve been looking for a nice cute vanity chair, and I haven’t found one that goes great with my vanity. Yesterday while walking my dog  I picked up a cute little chair that definitely needed some work. It was thrown away because some of the leather was peeling off, but the shape was adorable. 

I started the process of upholstering (for the first time). It’s coming out soo nice! I can’t wait to see how it turns out. I was able to find an old curtain my mom had stored away, and she’s letting me use it for the chair.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 5, 2022)

I want to be happy since there have been some positive things that happened earlier, but anxiety and unhappiness about moving is weighing my mood down and the cliques on this discord server is bothering me again. I have the house to myself today since my parents are out doing something i think related to the moving process or buying new house process; normally i enjoy having the the house to myself but today i’m extremely moody probably pms.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 6, 2022)

I'm strangely in a good mood, probably because I'm listening to Mario music and looking forward to watching Poofesure later.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 6, 2022)

Good overall. Guitar fills me with an enormous amount of joy at the moment.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 6, 2022)

I am honestly just a little bit angry right now. My husband and I ordered some things from Amazon and they were all supposed to be delivered yesterday. There was a paper shredder and some medical equipment that were on the expensive side. We received one of the items we ordered, a $20 book, but the expensive stuff was nowhere to be found. They were shipped in separate packages according to Amazon and when I checked the tracking info the USPS shows both of them were delivered at the same time yesterday morning. But they definitely were not. My husband even heard the mail carrier on the porch and went out to bring the mail in as soon as they left, so it wasn't left on the porch and stolen. It was never delivered to us.

I've submitted a request to the post office for help locating the package, but this is not the first time something like this has happened. They deliver our mail to other addresses all the time and we get other people's mail. The last time it was just a cheap DVD so I bought a replacement after it became clear the post office didn't care about finding my stuff. This time I'm not letting it go. I paid too much to just eat the cost myself because the post office has gotten sloppy and careless.


----------



## Bizhiins (May 7, 2022)

I’m anxious because I _really _want to get the new Kirby game and Pokémon Legends: Arceus, but my cat has a tooth infection and I’m most likely gonna pay hundreds of dollars for that and can’t get my games


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 7, 2022)

I don't even know. I'm content because I'm home alone and did some chores, but I'm also upset in general. I was crying for half an hour straight. My family is really getting to me.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 7, 2022)

I have an incredibly painful stomach ache. Feels like something wants to burst out with how much it hurts. I might have to lie down soon and put a heating pad on or something.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 8, 2022)

I guess a bit overwhelmed but still content none-the-less.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 8, 2022)

I feel sad, I guess. My weekend was totally wasted and ruined.
The only reason I'm content is because I'm listening to Mario music to try and cheer me up.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 8, 2022)

Pretty bleh. Caught a stomach bug and spent the whole weekend in bed feeling really sick. 

Starting to slowly get better though.


----------



## Neb (May 8, 2022)

Burned out from schoolwork, but still eager. I tend to feel this way whenever I make a new friend.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 8, 2022)

Anxious but I think it's cuz of it being so late and I've been having some disturbing dreams lately.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 8, 2022)

Simple. Tired ^^"


----------



## Neb (May 14, 2022)

Better than the day before yesterday. Talking with my online friends helped a lot.


----------



## Croconaw (May 14, 2022)

I’m feeling surprisingly content. I got enough sleep last night to feel refreshed. Although I won’t get as much sleep tonight, I’m still fine after the long sleep yesterday! 

I’m also feeling a bit anxious about the Los Angeles Kings playing the Oilers in Edmonton for Game 7. I am really happy this series even went to seven games because it’s making all the doubters who said that the Oilers will sweep or win in five games sound stupid. This is already further than the Kings were expected to make it, and I’m proud of this team.


----------



## Croconaw (May 16, 2022)

I can’t think of a word, so I’ll just talk about how I feel. I’m sort of… questioning my friendship with someone? I think people who paint others in a bad light are the people I have to worry about. I’m now realizing that. I just… don’t know why this person has so many friends? Everyone likes her pretty much but she’s pointing out that one of my other friends is a drama queen and likes to start things. I’m actually friends with this person, but her painting others in a bad light despite not knowing them at all is a huge red flag. Maybe I shouldn’t be friends with her, or at least be cautious? 

I’m feeling like I’m the bad person for even questioning the friendship? It seems like when we are in a group setting together, nobody really pays attention to me. It’s a conversation between her and other people and I’m just standing there. I don’t feel like I belong. Besides, she’s trying to make me more friends and as much as I know she’s just trying to be helpful, she knows I’m autistic and her comments seemed extremely insensitive? She said “you need more friends.”

Like, I’m content with the friends that I have currently. I’m actually talking to a (different) group of friends and one person I was working with introduced me to her friends outside of work. I felt comfortable enough to come out of my shell with her. I think I’m actually closer to this group of people even though I haven’t known them nearly as long.

Ugh, this is turning into a rant and I don’t want to kill the mood. I’m just now realizing that maybe I don’t “need more friends” but maybe I ”need different friends.”


----------



## LadyDestani (May 16, 2022)

I've been feeling oddly nostalgic and sad the past few days. I keep thinking about my pug who passed away years ago and feeling empty inside.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 16, 2022)

Don't know just feeling bored and blank these days. Its complicated.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 16, 2022)

Hungry, which isn't much of a surprise.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 19, 2022)

I don't know I am having so much mixed feelings lately. Stuff going on in my personal life and I don't feel good lately. Its not that feel sick I just feel meh....


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 19, 2022)

Bored, right now I have to work on a project for Ehtics that's due tomorrow. There's still an hour till the end of class, though. I just wanna go home already.


----------



## Plume (May 19, 2022)

Worried. I’m waiting at the hairdressers and not only do I feel anxious but I think I saw a mosquito flying nearby. ; ; I always have intense reactions to bug bites, especially mosquito bites, and I just recovered from 4. x_x


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2022)

Crappy.  But at least I have my partner to help me feel better.


----------



## moonbyu (May 19, 2022)

terrible, i wanna cry a lot.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 19, 2022)

A little frustrated, I'm so close to giving up on Switch Sports tennis (powerhouse level, aka the hardest one).
This sounds a bit silly, but when that happens I remember that Poofesure continues to stay persistent and doesn't give up on a Wii/Switch Sports challenge, so that gives me a bit of motivation to continue playing.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 20, 2022)

Feeling very angry and annoyed with my parents always treating me like a child and always asking me to do stuff for them that they can't seem to do themselves.


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2022)

Crappy again today.  This sums up how I'm feeling:


----------



## Chrysopal (May 20, 2022)

I feel sleepy but content with my coffee 
Beautiful sunshine outside and no plans, might walk at the river


----------



## savvistyles (May 20, 2022)

I’m really tired and my head kind of hurts. It’s like 93 degrees outside and I just got out of work like 2 hours ago, so yay.


----------



## Neb (May 23, 2022)

I’ve been more social than usual today, so I’m a bit worn out. The burnout I’m having from college isn’t helping much. What’s weird is I’m restless despite that. I keep trying to go to bed, but I’m wide awake.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (May 23, 2022)

I feel better than I normally do on work days. I got myself to stop working at a good time finally (I tend to think of things at the end of the day I'd like to get done and don't realize I'm not pacing my time correctly) so I had more time after work and feel that I'm in a better headspace.


----------



## Lady Black (May 23, 2022)

I feel like I'm going to regret staying up late in a few hours. At the moment, I feel pretty content with how things went today.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2022)

Pretty tired, the past month have been intense and stressful at work so gonna be nice with an extra long weekend!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 24, 2022)

Very numb. Feel like nothing seems to matter anymore


----------



## slzzpz (May 24, 2022)

Stressed out currently. Wishing and hoping everything comes out great.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 25, 2022)

Anxious mostly right now. Kinda just woke up in the middle of the night and can't go back to sleep for no reason lol. I put some rice in a bag out of its box because at first that was pestering me when I woke up. But honestly I I guess some possible future circumstances this year is probably what's making me feel this way. I guess that's the possible reason.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2022)

Tired but good, gonna be nice with a 4-day weekend to chill!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 25, 2022)

I dunno, honestly. My back hurts and I'm slightly frustrated (I feel like I'm getting worse at Wii Sports Resort by the minute), but overall I'm pretty content. And hungry.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 25, 2022)

I'm feeling better after having lunch, I'm sure these intrusive thoughts will go away soon...


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 25, 2022)

I'm feeling emotionless and lost


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 25, 2022)

Pissed off, my brother is being very annoying. I wanna chuck a Wii remote at him.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 26, 2022)

Really hungry xD But I have to wait another hour before I can eat ._.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 26, 2022)

I’m feeling much better than I was for most of the day. Been looking at cat pictures on twitter and it helped a lot . Been feeling a bit upset though about these cliques on a discord server again and feeling out of place even with friends there. I wish there was something that the mods could do since others that I have talked to have been bothered by them as well.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 26, 2022)

Feeling annoyed at myself because I found out why my phone line wasn't working. Turns out I plugged it in the Modem (Xfinity) when I was suppose to plug it in the Vonage (phone line company) box then my phone started working. I wasted 3 days of my life trying to figure this out.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 27, 2022)

I just realized that I am suffering from deep loneliness


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 27, 2022)

I feel great and plus i returned back to MK DS and i checked my sister's ACNL town just now and its looking good I think I might check it like once every week to make sure it stays alive.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 27, 2022)

Mixed feelings. I am excited for some things, and sad about other things.
Some things I am excited about, my steam deck eventually coming in this summer. I am looking forward to eventually playing Littlewood. It has been in my wishlist forever because I don't really want to play that game on pc but the game is something that I am interested in and I am thinking that will be a good game to start on my deck. I have been having the urge to play a game that I can build stuff up, and have little fun "_npc friends_" to interact with. It looks like there are alot of things you can do in it, and it is so colorful and cute looking. I love pixel art of all kinds, but the minimal pixel art have their own charm that is different than the beautiful elaborate pixel art. 
I have been settling with Stardew Valley lately and this game on mobile I put on my mom's phone that I ended up putting on mine called mini mini farm, and they aren't bad games. I have had Stardew for a while and have been playing it off and on, but I honestly cannot relate to any of the npcs. Maybe Emily. lol. But I play Stardew Valley for the farming aspect. And I don't think I will understand the hype so many have about the npcs in this game. The mini mini farm game is limited but great for mobile... not something long term with various stuff in it. My mom loves it. _And I am acnh out. _
Also, we are going to ihop tomorrow for my spouses birthday so I am planning on getting the new york cheese cake pancakes.
And, ... I don't really feel like typing out some things I am sad about. I don't really see the point.
I guess in the end, this mixed feelings stuff emit a neutral feeling overall. Possibly a dash of anxiousness or restlessness but only a dash.


----------



## Croconaw (May 28, 2022)

I feel a little bit tired and hungry but otherwise, I’m feeling great.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 28, 2022)

Feeling pretty great, I made some art of Abby and Nick (my favorite Miis from Wii Sports).


----------



## Msfeist (May 28, 2022)

I should feel good, but I don’t. I just feel lonely all day. I try to keep myself busy. Going outside to walk helps a little. Reading posts on here helps a lot.
Hoping tomorrow I’ll feel better. 
To those of you feeling the same or having a hard time - just know that you’re not alone. Your posts are seen & you are thought of, even if there’s no reply.
These feelings pass eventually. They suck to go through, but they’ll pass.


----------



## Neb (Jun 1, 2022)

I’m feeling a bit hopeless and dumpy today. The medication is numbing a lot of those feelings, but it’s still noticeable.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 1, 2022)

I’m actually tired, and I’ll probably be going to sleep very soon here. It just depends if my show gets downloaded anytime soon or not. I may have to wait until the morning to watch it.

I’m feeling pretty good, though, as I just had a delicious _dipped banana_ milkshake!


----------



## allainah (Jun 1, 2022)

a dipped banana milkshake?! sounds bomb croconaw ^^

I'm feeling a little lonely since it's late and everyone is going to sleep but my schedule is messed up >< but i'm gonna try to see if anyone in my friends discord will watch a horror movie with me, if not, I will watch it alone hehe


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 1, 2022)

I’m feeling better off and on after talking to some friends about something that has been weighing me down; I am troubled that two friends have been seeing the same thing on the server and been bothered as well; talking though instead of keeping it bottled up helped and looking at kitty pictures on twitter helped stabilize my mood as well.  

I’m really looking forward to my birthday presents that I ordered today; can’t wait to get my plague doctor too! it has been shipped awhile ago so hopefully soon . 

I completely forgot to not get my hopes too high for FE Three Hopes since that has been my policy when it comes to any new game being released to avoid too much disappointment, but the hype around it has been so contagious. I already know I don’t like dynasty warrior games since i have fate extella and the gameplay and story were both not good, in my opinion. But I’m optimistic about three hopes, oddly enough .


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 1, 2022)

I'm so tired right now. I woke up at 5:30 AM because I was cold. Turns out I left the window open and it can still feel like winter in June. -_-


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jun 1, 2022)

Stressed from work and my noisy neighbor. My jaw hurts from clenching it for the past couple of hours


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2022)

Good, had a good day at work and the weather is nice.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 1, 2022)

Overwhelmed. I wanna go home, crawl under the blankets, and cry.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 2, 2022)

Pretty good so far. 

It's a four day weekend because of the Platinum Jubilee here in the UK and I'm off to the cinema later on to see Top Gun: Maverick.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2022)

Crappy and tired to be honest.

And it's raining and windy outside... lovely.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 2, 2022)

Mad. This is the second day in a row my parents ground me for something so miniscule.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 3, 2022)

Angry and annoyed, because I had to do so many chores every 10 minutes.......


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 3, 2022)

Annoyed, sad and a little happy.

Annoyed and sad that I couldn’t find my Pokemon shield cartridge

Happy that Titanic is on Disney + now


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 3, 2022)

I'm feeling really calm and happy today. I wish I could feel like this more often.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 3, 2022)

I feel cold because it’s freezing on this bus. I also feel restless because I’m in the mood for chicken tenders but the ones at the Greyhound station are extremely greasy. They are good sometimes, though, when you’re _really_ hungry…


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2022)

Tired since last night, but hyped for PoGo Fest this weekend!


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 4, 2022)

Sleepy


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 4, 2022)

I’m Happy and excited


----------



## Neb (Jun 4, 2022)

Tired and burned out. This semester can’t end sooner.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 4, 2022)

Feeling annoyed that my blood sugar levels are high in the mornings, but they become stable over afternoon and evening. I have a appointment coming in Monday to see the Doctor and I'm going to have to ask them about this.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 4, 2022)

I was bored earlier, but now I'm in a bad mood. How does a bagel (or lack of) do that?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 4, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I was bored earlier, but now I'm in a bad mood. How does a bagel (or lack of) do that?


I've been going through a lot of mood changes myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2022)

Grumpy. My right side and especially head hurts cause I slipped on the floor that was greasy with champagne mom didn't clean up(didn't hit my head but our floor is hard and i landed on my hip so it went thru the whole side). Also a bit grumpy cause I messed up Pogo.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 4, 2022)

Super frustrated and unmotivated. Finally decided to make the PowerPoint presentation about _The Maltese Falcon_ and I'm having trouble finding information about the author.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 5, 2022)

Good, I enjoyed the new Doctor Strange movie, have had a good night


----------



## Neb (Jun 7, 2022)

Antsy. It’s two in the morning, but I’m wide awake. So much for fixing my sleep schedule…


----------



## Shawna (Jun 7, 2022)

Very, very bored. .-.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 7, 2022)

very relieved since I got a 2nd opinion from a doctor and they advised me not to take the medication that the diabetic doctor gave me.


----------



## BakaRina (Jun 7, 2022)

Feeling bored and a little time at the moment.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm too lost to even care anymore. I'm just lost......


----------



## Neb (Jun 8, 2022)

Not great. I had to listen to people in my apartment building’s lobby gossip about me. All I did was accidentally sit in the lounge during a group’s Facebook meeting. Apparently not leaving when they asked to (they had no authority to do this) makes me an awful person.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 8, 2022)

I was kinda down but I decided to watch some Poofesure while I waited for my brother, so I'm feeling a bit better now. :]


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 8, 2022)

A little sad and worried because my mum had her first car accident


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2022)

feeling quite lonely this morning


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 8, 2022)

Not so good if you see my signature you'll know why.


----------



## hakutaku (Jun 8, 2022)

not great, my flight got cancelled and subsequently my entire vacation   my mum's been trying to cheer me up by discussing more plans to go to Northern Ireland + Ireland later on this month, and maybe trying to drive to France too


----------



## tessa grace (Jun 8, 2022)

Overwhelmed. I should clean my room more!


----------



## Shawna (Jun 9, 2022)

Happy. Tomorrow is my birthday <33333

Edit: Since it’s past midnight now, it’s technically today


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 9, 2022)

Happy about my pretzels


----------



## Neb (Jun 11, 2022)

Not great. I’m ruminating over things that are long over yet again. It’s making me struggle to focus on what I’m doing.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 11, 2022)

I feel dumb for leaving my charger block on the train along with my headphones. Luckily, I was able to get new ones but damn. Thankfully I have Ebay as a second job, lol. It didn’t help I was being rushed off the train because I was sleeping and nobody woke me up until the last minute.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2022)

Chrysopal said:


> Happy about my pretzels



At first I thought you said "how about my pretzels" instead of "happy about my pretzels."  I was so confused, LMAO.  I'm like, _is pretzels a feeling now?  _

---

I'm feeling really happy right now because of my partner and friends.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 11, 2022)

Venti said:


> At first I thought you said "how about my pretzels" instead of "happy about my pretzels."  I was so confused, LMAO.  I'm like, _is pretzels a feeling now?  _
> 
> ---
> 
> I'm feeling really happy right now because of my partner and friends.



Lol! English language adapts so quickly who knows.. 
Pretzel is like crunchie/crisp and a lil salty.
So it could mean like "bro I'm feeling pretzels 2day"
Meaning, "Hi friend, I am feeling weak today."
Assuming crunchie and crisp mean hard yet brittle and salty means passive aggressive.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 11, 2022)

absolutely terrible because i'm not doing well Mental Health Wise atm due to all my habits and routine being messed up from working weird hours and having to live with my parents. it's past midnight and i have no chance of sleeping in hours because of my messed up sleeping schedule. i want to go outside because i honestly think that would make me feel less anxious and sad but i feel like i can't because it's late and i'm staying with my parents atm.


Spoiler: ED



i had a really bad relapse after being "fine" in the sense of bp issues for weeks. i'm dealing with so many urges, so much guilt and i feel like a failure. i feel like the past few months have been all for nothing because of ONE day, and i know that's irrational and stupid but it really feels like i'm wasting my life on a disorder and i can't even be good at it, instead i'm just making myself miserable every single day for no reason other than dealing with guilt and anxiety from when i do end up eating, overeating or even binging. it's just such a struggle atm because i can't get psychiatric help for my issues until i'm sick in an acceptable way (in my own head) and i'm not ready to get better when i am like this. 

i'm working on better habits but it's so hard because at the same time i have to hide every sign of a disorder from the people around me, and it is so much work to not seem suspicious when every single thought i have is connected to my eating disorder. i'm stuck compulsively doing behaviors in secret while having to eat on top of that and because i can't control my food as much as i would like i just feel so powerless and out of control and i am so so so worried my bulimia will get way way worse like it was a year or two ago. sorry for ranting but it's a lot to deal with atm. i wish i could say i was happy, and i probably am in some ways (i forgot to take several doses of my meds so maybe it's that), but right now i'm not doing well.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 11, 2022)

A bit overwhelmed. A family member has been having some issues for the past two months and I've been forced on short notice into the role of caretaker following a setback this week after they had returned from rehab the week prior. The sudden change got me so stressed and on high alert that I couldn't sleep despite laying in bed for hours on Thursday night, and then I nearly didn't sleep last night either until I took a sleep aid. Slept 12 hours thanks to that though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2022)

Chrysopal said:


> Lol! English language adapts so quickly who knows..
> Pretzel is like crunchie/crisp and a lil salty.
> So it could mean like "bro I'm feeling pretzels 2day"
> Meaning, "Hi friend, I am feeling weak today."
> Assuming crunchie and crisp mean hard yet brittle and salty means passive aggressive.


I'm 100% in favor of this new slang, pretzels are amazing and I vibe with the pretzel mood   



I was feeling kinda bleh earlier bc my body decided to be like "happy bday here u go" and then  so yeah, but I took something for it and took a nap and I'm feeling better now


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 11, 2022)

I’m in complete shock still at the news I received from the voice actor’s gofundme five hours ago. I thought they caught the cancer in time.

Hearing about some posts on the server from a friend still there, I am glad that I left when I did. so sick of the cliques. it has been making me very sick the last couple weeks. I’m mentally exhausted from being upset about it; probably should’ve talked to a mod but i was too nervous.

I have been enjoying the demo of Three Hopes but it is difficult now .


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 11, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm 100% in favor of this new slang, pretzels are amazing and I vibe with the pretzel mood
> 
> 
> 
> I was feeling kinda bleh earlier bc my body decided to be like "happy bday here u go" and then  so yeah, but I took something for it and took a nap and I'm feeling better now



Bday's make me feel pretzel too. I hope you had something yummy!


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 12, 2022)

I’m feeling pretty great that I get to play some video games before I work today. I’m also eager to find out what kind of Pokémon my favorite person bred for me in Brilliant Diamond. She never tells me what they are, so I’m always surprised.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 12, 2022)

Happy and a little sad for my friend his mum died yesterday in her sleep


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 18, 2022)

Happy and excited


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 18, 2022)

I’m doing surprisingly well for now. I am hoping it stays that way.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 18, 2022)

A little chilly, but overall I'm fine.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 18, 2022)

Tug of war between feeling dead inside, happy, and just plain anxious lol. I sound crazy now that I look at it in writing but eh.. o well. It's all there.
Honestly I think the anxiousness is from an event we are going to this evening that I really wasn't wanting to go too.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 18, 2022)

Annoyed, heartbroken and ****** off in general.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 21, 2022)

@TalviSyreni  hope you're feeling better!


TalviSyreni said:


> Annoyed, heartbroken and ****** off in general.



I feel content this evening


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 21, 2022)

Burning up


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 21, 2022)

Overwhelmed, mad, and upset. I'm not really sure why, either. I'm listening to Operation Tomodachi remixes to make me feel better, and I guess it's working a little.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 21, 2022)

Still hot...


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 21, 2022)

I’m honestly doing well. I’m happy I was able to pick up some cans of Dr. Pepper. It’s one of the very few sodas that I like. I’m also very much enjoying myself playing Madden 22 online. Tomorrow is also my Friday at work, so I’ll have two days off afterwards to relax!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 29, 2022)

Beyond frustrated. Since when did I get so bad in Wii Sports tennis? It used to be one of my best sports. The urge to chuck my Wii remote is very strong at the moment.


----------



## angiepie (Jun 29, 2022)

I’m really tired I can’t wait to go home and take a shower and relax


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 29, 2022)

Kinda relieved, but also tired and frustrated because of Wii Sports tennis. I'm relieved that I finally got to PRO level, but tired + frustrated because of how long the matches were. Also a tad bit upset because I'm just not in the mood to keep playing, even though I wanna beat Elisa.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 29, 2022)

So. Tired. So tired.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 30, 2022)

Hmm, today wasn’t the worst. Therapy was good today. It didn’t get crazy hot and humid. Overall I would say i’m okay. I think that im getting a little anxious for my weekend, but i think it’s an anxious excited so im trying to work through that and not let my obsessive compulsiveness take me down into a spiral.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 30, 2022)

I’m feeling good? I’m waiting for my paycheck to show up in my bank account. Either tonight or tomorrow. And this should be a big one. I was just paid from Ebay, too.


----------



## angiepie (Jun 30, 2022)

Sleepy. I need to go to bed soon because I have a long day tomorrow.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 30, 2022)

So. Tired. Went to bed at 4 in the morning (!!) and woke up at 7. I fell back asleep because I was obviously tired, but then I woke up two hours later.
I wanna play Wii Sports right now (I had the sudden urge to do so at 3 AM as well), but I don't think I even have the energy for that.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 30, 2022)

I’m going to post again because it’s a whole 360. I woke up to go to the bathroom. I woke up to get a glass of orange juice. I was going to go back to sleep. Coincidentally and ****ing conveniently, my dad had to go to work and couldn’t find any of his work shirts. He asked if I took them. He yelled in an accusatory manner which made me drop the orange juice on the floor and I had to get another glass of juice. He has the nerve to apologize before finally going to work. Oh, and I’m crying trying to go back to sleep. I feel like I cry for dumb reasons while people have legitimate reasons, I really do.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 30, 2022)

Tired, and my stomach hurts.  But aside from that, pretty excited about a few things!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 2, 2022)

Slightly frustrated, but overall in a good mood! I'm playing Wii Sports Resort Basketball (Pickup Game) and it's really fun.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2022)

I’m feeling great right now, mostly thanks to my favorite person. I’m hoping it stays that way for the rest of the day.


----------



## angiepie (Jul 2, 2022)

Very tired. I can’t wait to go home and go to bed.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 4, 2022)

Frustrated, I'm one point away from PRO level in WSR Basketball Pickup Game.  It could've been avoided if I wasn't stupid enough to tie the game. I don't wanna play another round but I have to, otherwise my 999 experience points will bother me all day.


Spoiler: lol rip


----------



## Loriii (Jul 17, 2022)

Woke up in the middle of the night, but feel really tired and sleepy.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 17, 2022)

Confused. Filled with emotions. Don’t know how to process them.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 17, 2022)

Excited! I might be going to Target today!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2022)

I always feel really bleh and icky after I eat, idk why. so I just got done eating and now I feel like I need to go lie down for like 45 min bc im sick to my stomach. same thing happened earlier  and I feel like poo bc I've had a headache for a few hours. I guess I could try to take ibuprofen for it but I honestly wish I could just go to bed now lol.

also frustrated that I have to put my yt video project on hold bc I have to wait til my computer's new RAM chips come in the mail. praying that it actually helps and I don't continue to have issues afterwards.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 17, 2022)

A little frustrated I guess, I tried playing Mario Kart 8 Deluxe online and got 10th place on N64 Rainbow Road.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 17, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> A little frustrated I guess, I tried playing Mario Kart 8 Deluxe online and got 10th place on N64 Rainbow Road.


Why does rainbow road even exist lol


----------



## Sophie23 (Jul 18, 2022)

Hot and sleepy and bored


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 18, 2022)

I’m a little bit sad. Yesterday I saw a chicken on my way home. It was running frantically on the sidewalk right next to a busy street with a bag wrapped around its body. I turned back and tried to catch it to remove the bag, but I was only making it worse. The chicken did not want to be caught and I was honestly afraid that it would run straight into a car trying to run away from me. It looked to be extremely stressed out and possibly dehydrated. She kept breathing in and out and it was during possibly the hottest day ever. I had to leave because I wasn’t doing any good, and I didn’t have equipment to capture it, or water to leave for it. 

The reason I’m so upset is because no one was there to help it. I called so many numbers and they each transferred me to different departments and different organizations. I called local pet adoptions, the humane society, local farms, farm sanctuaries, animal industries and division offices, the department of agriculture, and so many more. When I explain there was a chicken that needed rescue, they all stated that they don’t really rescue chickens, and no one really knew who would.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 19, 2022)

I’m soooo tired after three hours sleep thanks to a very tropical night. Thank you heatwave.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 19, 2022)

I’m feeling pretty decent after a steady day at work. I got to see my dog and I’m likely heading to sleep very soon.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 19, 2022)

Sweaty and sticky :|


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 19, 2022)

Tired and stressed... I have a lot of family members who are very unwell at the moment. 

I have also been offered a job that would be incredible but I'm not sure if I will even get it.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 20, 2022)

I feel tired so I’m probably going to get some sleep.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 20, 2022)

Honestly not that great. Been running a fever for a while.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2022)

feeling really tired and lethargic


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 20, 2022)

I've been feeling really tired all week. I'm sleeping ok. I just want more sleep.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2022)

Bored, tired, and depressed.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 20, 2022)

Extremely sad.  My psychiatrist who I have been seeing for 6 years is leaving, she told me today during our appointment.  So I'm going to have to start seeing someone else.  I've been seeing her since I was 22 until now (I'm 28 now).  She has been the best psychiatrist I've ever had.  And starting over with a new person is going to be frustrating and stressful


----------



## Franny (Jul 20, 2022)

crappy tbh, judging by the other comments today is just a bad day all around. im v frustrated because i cant afford to pay my therapy bill but i want to pay my therapy bill so i can start treatment for ADHD but i cant afford it so :    ) i Am going to eat tree bark


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2022)

Bored af and semi-depressed.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 25, 2022)

The heat has been hurting my mood. Fortunately, July is almost over and the thought of that cheers me up a little bit (it's the month I hate the most. I don't like August either though).


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 25, 2022)

I'm just feeling deflated and uninspired lately. I blame summer.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 25, 2022)

Sluggish and tired. Post-covid symptoms are no bueno.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 25, 2022)

I feel very excited because I could possibly hit overtime this week if I’m not sent back early.


----------



## Toska (Jul 26, 2022)

Sorta tired and lonely.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 27, 2022)

I’m feeling very relaxed at the moment surprisingly, lol. I’m about to drift off to sleep, though.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 27, 2022)

Horrible, extremely depressed


----------



## Snek (Jul 29, 2022)

Irritated. I'm sick and my switch fell and now its screen is cracked. Now I have to go buy a new one


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 22, 2022)

i actually feel pretty great lol though that coouuullllld be bc I'm high rn lmaooo


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 22, 2022)

I’m feeling pretty relaxed right now. I was anxious in the morning because a coworker got an attitude but I felt better as the day progressed.


----------



## Snek (Aug 22, 2022)

I feel pretty great! Just bred a shiny 4 IV Gastly a few minutes ago...and will be getting a shiny Gmax Gengar soon!


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 23, 2022)

This is the worst ive felt in 2-3 years which was the lowest point of my life


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 23, 2022)

Tired. I want a vacation


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 23, 2022)

A bit stressed but managing okay.


----------



## Plume (Aug 23, 2022)

Tired, and kind of icky. I've had stomach sickness and nausia twice in the past 2 weeks...not fun. At least I seem to be recovering from whatever made me sick.


----------



## angelcat621 (Dec 18, 2022)

I've been pretty blue this weekend and a bit angry. One of my neighbor's kids was killed by a car on the road near my house. There were two Amish children riding in their small buggy up the hill and a car driving too fast rear ended them. Tore the buggy apart. One boy was killed right away. My aunt tried but couldn't revive him. The other boy was able to walk but in shock. The police and paramedics didn't even want to look at him or take him to hospital because he was "walking around."  

The driver probably won't be charged with anything. Lots of them speed through here in the country like it's their personal racetrack. When my aunt was trying to revive the fallen child the driver who caused it just stood there and asked why she was giving mouth to mouth to a "dirty little Amish boy." I swear some people...it makes me want to give up on humanity entirely sometimes.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 18, 2022)

Sleepy and cold. I've also been back and forth on feeling sad and content. It's just the time of year I think.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 18, 2022)

Not in a good mood today...


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 18, 2022)

angelcat621 said:


> I've been pretty blue this weekend and a bit angry. One of my neighbor's kids was killed by a car on the road near my house. There were two Amish children riding in their small buggy up the hill and a car driving too fast rear ended them. Tore the buggy apart. One boy was killed right away. My aunt tried but couldn't revive him. The other boy was able to walk but in shock. The police and paramedics didn't even want to look at him or take him to hospital because he was "walking around."
> 
> The driver probably won't be charged with anything. Lots of them speed through here in the country like it's their personal racetrack. When my aunt was trying to revive the fallen child the driver who caused it just stood there and asked why she was giving mouth to mouth to a "dirty little Amish boy." I swear some people...it makes me want to give up on humanity entirely sometimes.


That's terrible! I feel awful for those poor kids' family.

I'm a bit tired but had a pretty good weekend overall, so I guess I'm content for the moment.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 19, 2022)

angelcat621 said:


> -snip-


That saddens me. I have tons of respect for Amish people. I meet Amish families all the time riding the Amtrak train. They are amazing people and you can learn a lot from them. I’d love to vacation one day to an Amish community (specifically the one near Sarasota in Florida) and that’s in my plans for the future.

I’m feeling relaxed, but I’ll likely head back to sleep soon. I had a pretty stress-free day.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 19, 2022)

I'm so tired of getting sick all the time. I just got better from the flu and now I have a bad cold.


----------



## xara (Dec 19, 2022)

angelcat621 said:


> -snip-


that’s devastating, oh my god... i can’t even begin to imagine what that poor family must be feeling right now.

everything about that infuriates me. the fact that the other driver was speeding so much that he tore the buggy apart (and killed an innocent kid), the revolting thing he said while your aunt was trying to revive him, the police and paramedics not even tending to the other kid because he was able to walk, and the fact that the driver might not even be charged? absolutely disgusting. how inhumane can you be? it shouldn’t matter that those kids and their family are amish, they’re _people_, and they didn’t deserve that. kudos to your aunt for trying to save him — i can imagine how hard that must’ve been for her to see and do, esp with that awful driver watching her and saying such terrible things.

i’ll keep their family in my thoughts.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2022)

I almost posted here last night to sob abt how miserable I was, but I decided I was sounding like a broken record and so I ended up not posting. my depression has been getting the best of me lately and it sucks, but I don't want to drag everyone else into my negativity. I didn't want to sound whiney even though I do genuinely feel sometimes that I need help.

I woke up this morning and told myself that I was gonna stay positive and have a good day for once. and so far it's actually worked! I can't say I feel great but I sure feel a lot better than I have for the last week. I'm still mad abt the stuff w my dad and I'm still overwhelmed with all my responsibilities, but I'm really trying to stay positive and get through this.



angelcat621 said:


> snip


there's a special place in hell for people like that. I can't imagine how you and the family must be feeling. bless that poor child


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 21, 2022)

Firesquids said:


> I'm so tired of getting sick all the time. I just got better from the flu and now I have a bad cold.


Yeah that gets annoying. I've had this lingering sickness in me for so long. I can't even remember when I got it and how long it has been stuck with me. It's lowkey now obviously, but it's still a nuisance. Hopefully you can kick it soon!

I ended up masking at work again simply because I work in really close proximity with these crazy NFT bros that get in everyone's face/and cough/sneeze in people's personal space all the time. It's wild how stupid and self-absorbed they are.

@angelcat621 That is terrible. I am so sorry for the family and for you and your aunt for having to experience such trauma. The man was definitely under the influence of something. No one in their right mind would say such things unless their filter was taken off with a little help from something.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 22, 2022)

I am exhausted. I only slept for about 5 hours last night. I'm at work and can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Dec 22, 2022)

kinda groovy - going shopping later with my family


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 24, 2022)

Well last night I had food poisoning and I still have a bit today


----------



## Franny (Dec 24, 2022)

Anxious. Excited. Tired. Going to leave the state today to visit my partners father who will be starting hospice soon. He's not a good person so I don't feel as much grief as I normally would but I grieve for my partner who's losing his parent, despite them not being a good father. 

Lots of things to do in Minnesota. Christmas tomorrow. Friends and family gathering. It's a lot of mixed emotions.

I could use a drink.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 25, 2022)

I really hate being negative I really do, but I just can't help it sometimes. You just have to express to everyone that you're doing fine, but you're not really fine and they just don't seem to understand what you're going through. Just acting like its all good when its not really good. Can't really do much just learn to live with it I guess.


----------



## slzzpz (Dec 27, 2022)

Feeling pretty depressed tbh.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 29, 2022)

I’ve been feeling sad this whole day and I don’t know why.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Dec 30, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I've been feeling sad this whole day and I don't know why.


I can relate. I was pretty sad most of Wednesday and I'm not even sure why. I'm feeling much better tonight so that's good.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 30, 2022)

weird. maybe im actually an introvert in an extrovert's body because im socially drained after hanging out with my best friends today. ive always thought i was extroverted but im doubting it now.


----------



## Snek (Dec 30, 2022)

Sort of sad now that my vacations is over but glad that 2022 will be finally over soon.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 30, 2022)

Feeling a little sick today. I picked up a cold from my family at Christmas. Luckily it's just that and nothing too severe. I'm also very tired because I didn't sleep well last night.

But mentally, I'm doing well. I'm ready for the weekend and the New Year.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 31, 2022)

everything feels so odd right now, but things are going into the right place it seems

this place feels so different from how it was when i joined when i was literally 9 and now after day i'll be turning 18 in april and graduating high school. it feels so unbelievably weird, and looking back on my history here there has been so many ups and downs i have experienced but the bell tree forums has ultimately shaped so many friendships and feelings i still carry today

i miss when i was active on this forum even if most of it wasn't even animal crossing related anymore but i'm so glad to see that nothing bad has happened to this website in this past years i've been on and off with it. it's crazy to see people i used to talk to when i was in middle school grow older, everything just seems so crazy right now

but **** it, i hope 2023 is a good year not just for me but for everyone i have built a relationship here with and everyone on this forum


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 31, 2022)

.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 31, 2022)

I feel a little bit better than I did yesterday. The situation isn’t fresh in my mind anymore. I needed the day off to not think about it. This was the longest stretch of time I’ve been upset about a particular thing (40+ hours). I’m glad I’ve been able to take my mind off of it, even for just a short time.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 2, 2023)

I feel alright beyond one leg is throbbing. The temp is changing outside (getting cold again) and it's causing a fog. I also heard that another winter storm is coming this week but idk how reliable that info is. At least we got more wood and got some of it stacked near the door today.
I feel pretty good mentally today. Later I'm gonna get some Christmas stuff out cuz I'm weird and was anxious last month.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 2, 2023)

I'm already feeling bitter and fed up. 2023 just started and already bad stuff is happening to me. It doesn't bother me as much because I am too numb to the pain these days.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 2, 2023)

I’m doing okay, weirdly enough. I packed my vape in my bag to take to work with me and I didn’t need to use it today. Things haven’t been too stressful, and my shift is over in an a little over an hour.


----------



## Drawdler (Jan 2, 2023)

I feel like I’ve been too negative when I post on here recently, I guess Christmas got to me. I just hopped in when I really wanted to whine about something. It’s a random forum, could be worse but I actually respect this place and I don’t wanna be a pooper.
But I gotta get that under control! Right now I feel great, actually. I can finally voice chat again with my partner today and I did a lot of drawing and had fun yesterday.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 2, 2023)

Not very good, actually. My throat has been sore all day and I have a bit of a headache. I hope I feel better after some rest tonight.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 3, 2023)

I feel sad because I have to go back to work today.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 3, 2023)

I have a headache. Been having some issues so not feeling great. I've been resting but I think I just need to sleep. I fell asleep a few times today, and my pain has calmed and bleeding stopped, but still. 
I have been thinking alot about the common man and how the nations are right now. I'm hoping things get better soon but idk. There's alot going on right now out there. All it takes is a fly briefly landing to tip the scales more it seems. And that's without considering the domino effect.
yeah, time to go sleep.. lol


----------



## Clock (Jan 4, 2023)

Tired and at the same time I don't want to sleep yet


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 4, 2023)

Exhausted and fed up.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 4, 2023)

Honestly, I feel dumb. I can't make a simple decision on what card deck to buy. I think I'll just take it as a sign to wait.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 4, 2023)

Still feeling sick, unfortunately. I felt even worse yesterday, but today I'm gradually improving. Hopefully, I'll be better by the weekend.


----------



## angelcat621 (Jan 5, 2023)

I'm feeling confused because I just found out that I can't get gifted YouTube memberships because I apparently I have a Brand account? What is all this nonsense. I just created my channel to upload cat videos for goodness sake. I swear I'm getting too old to understand this stuff.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 5, 2023)

I’m feeling pretty relaxed. A few minutes of saying good night to my favorite person turned into 30 minutes of talking and stargazing, admiring the stars, lol. 

Also, I’m doing pretty well on Mario Kart at the moment so I’m not complaining. I normally don’t play as well as I’m currently playing, so it feels great. I’m probably in a good mood.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 6, 2023)

I'm tired but content after studying all day long and getting so close to be on track.


----------



## Clock (Tuesday at 5:43 PM)

I feel drained


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Tuesday at 9:05 PM)

annoyed, because of my non-allergic rhinitis. Wish there was a cure. It's such a nerf to my life


----------



## Croconaw (Wednesday at 1:01 PM)

I feel less stressed than yesterday, so there’s an upside. Otherwise, not great.


----------



## Bowie (Wednesday at 1:29 PM)

Tired. Sleep deprivation.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Wednesday at 10:18 PM)

So hungry!!! Aaaaa

Also excited to be getting out of the house


----------



## Alienfish (Yesterday at 10:05 AM)

Neopets playing this waiting game with me lol..so bit anxious about that and bit tired but otherwise it's alright :3


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Yesterday at 10:17 AM)

Physically pretty tired, but there is an actual reason for it. So it is raining today and warm and I thought, well, this morning is the day to clean the side walk before it gets to freezing temps again. So I rolled out of bed to the outside.


Spoiler: Details if you think this sounds weird



(I have a dog who has a terrible habit of pooping on the sidewalk that I cannot break her of and the door isn't for people, so I can't really go out there without walking a ways to get to the garage to go through the garage to get to the yard.). Since it is still winter, I had to tote buckets of hot soapy water out there over and over (eco friendly soap of course) in the rain... with an old long handle scrub brush... and get that sidewalk clean. I usually use a hose but we need to be out of the winter season for that. I did clean it right before winter, but because it has been so mild, she has continually pooped on the sidewalk when it was freezing temps still. I'm glad it is clean now... and I love my dog... but this dog is so odd at times. She hates grass, and I do have a rocky area she pees in, but she generally doesn't poop there. Just the side walk....


----------

